# Post Your Poetry



## NewGrowth (Aug 23, 2008)

Anybody else into poetry? I thought we could post our poems or any favorite poems written by others here i will start:

*Happiness Is Only Real When Shared*

A soft kiss upon the lips of one
We search for life
We found none
I ran once again

I found it was there from the start
A journey to continue for years to come
For I have found truth in the times that we part
Love can only come to those who accept life into their heart

A beauty yet unforeseen
A journey offered by those most unlikely
Unaware of the joy around us
We search for things made of gold

I have tried to reunite with the days 
I have traveled only to find
A sadness that enters my mind
Just beyond the horizon there is happiness for me

Set out on another journey
Surrounded by beauty both human and not
Travel to seek my heart which has no end
In silence the answers will come

In death answers will mean none
I place a flag for you in a far off land
An offering of Love never to be lost

Welcome all that is true
Invite your friends and enemies
For all that exist is of one kind
A simple trick for the mind
An answer for all with heart
Those that create beauty with art
Even they know nothing of truths compared
Happiness can only be real when shared


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 25, 2008)

No One? You guys smoke all this pot and get NO creative inspiration!? Not even someone posting some classic poetry?


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 26, 2008)

therer not high enough


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 27, 2008)

Wretched420 said:


> therer not high enough


That was beautiful Wretched


----------



## anonymoushippy123 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Them Toad Suckers *

How about Them Toad Suckers, 
Ain't they clods? 
Sittin' there suckin' 
Them green toady-frogs. 

Suckin' them hop-toads, 
Suckin' them chunkers, 
Suckin' them leapy types, 
Suckin' them plunkers. 

Look at Them Toad Suckers, 
Ain't they snappy? 
Suckin' them bog-frogs 
Sure makes'em happy. 

Them huggermugger Toad Suckers, 
Way down south, 
Stickin' them sucky-toads 
In they mouth. 

How to be a Toad Sucker? 
No way to duck it. 
Gittchyself a toad, 
Rare back and suck it! 

Mason Williams 1964


----------



## cleatis (Sep 17, 2008)

Incandescent orange blossoms over her face and recedes like sunset tide. Serpentine ringlets twist from the smoldering tip. When the light absorbs back the image of her face joins the kaleidoscopic spiral &#8211; fighting the undertow, they lose. 
A star glides my way to hang in front of me. I cup my hands to cradle the glowing sphere. On my palm it rests and swells. Inside it red purple and blue breathe and pulse in liquid pearl. Too beautiful for any man, it stretches and lays to the earth. Faces spew from red digital lava; the Technicolor water fall evaporates to be redistributed and sewn again as seeds. Neither good nor evil they grow as blanks for us to shape: we will.
Rubbery static in my stomach boils out the combination to my origami mind; folding and creasing it decides a shape it cannot attain like starlings in flight. 
Three dimensional static twists and knots into undulating serpentine ringlets. Incandescent orange recedes like sunset tide.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 17, 2008)

[FONT=sans-serif,Helvetia,Arial]*The Look*[/FONT] [FONT=Courier,sans-serif] Strephon kissed me in the spring,
Robin in the fall,
But Colin only looked at me
And never kissed at all.

Strephon's kiss was lost in jest,
Robin's lost in play,
But the kiss in Colin's eyes
Haunts me night and day.

-- Sara Teasdale [/FONT]


----------



## MrFishy (Sep 17, 2008)

K, here's the chorus to an idea I had a coupla weeks ago re:RIU theme song
For those who know, it's a 1-4-2-6 lazy country-ish boom chick-ta boom chick-ta type a twang thang. Just a working rhythm, lost interest when I didn't get 7 billion rep+'s for a LST pics thing I did. Still learning the RIU ropes, so to speak . . . anyway
a one and a two and a one, two, three and a "*you're doing it all fuckin' wrong*"

"Let's roll it up . . . we'll burn her down,
and twist anum-ber nother, brother,
then pass that bud around, 
'cuz it's just like family . . .
with love,
and hate,
but then
(Pause)
We roll it up . . .
and it's all good, again"


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 17, 2008)

Weed is Green
Hash is Brown
So smoke some of each
And get rid of that frown. 

I won a contest on here for this one, the prize was a digital ph pen, lol.


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks guys! I thought my thread died> Here's another:

Why I Can Not Remember My Childhood

Few things exist
When was the wonder lust
Chocolate chip cookies
Who am I to trust

I see this war on a playground
On the slide a kiss
Imagination alive
I remember how long I&#8217;ll miss this kiss

Your name my mind
I had an angel 
I forgot who
Innocence was lost

I knew no other way
We cannot stay
I don&#8217;t know the reasons
I want to forget
I was always misunderstood
I want to remember my childhood


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 18, 2008)

deep. i have old stuff written. but it all looks like crap, and not worth posting. 
any type of poetry? if i read thru my books i can find stuff thats not about 'love' and girls.. 
but its either freestyle or not traditional pattern.. ill look thru and post some if its worthy of typing out. LOL


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 18, 2008)

CannaPanda said:


> deep. i have old stuff written. but it all looks like crap, and not worth posting.
> any type of poetry? if i read thru my books i can find stuff thats not about 'love' and girls..
> but its either freestyle or not traditional pattern.. ill look thru and post some if its worthy of typing out. LOL


When there is nothing left to burn, you have to set yourself on fire!!

Post up Canna!!!


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 18, 2008)

u asked... heres an old poem i wrote for some girl. some words r changed.
Love 4 U Is The greatest Feeling, With This I Will Not Play
Love Is What I Feel For You, Each & Every Day
Love Is Like A Smile, Love Is Like A Song
Love Is A Great Emotion, Which Keeps My Heart So Strong.
My Love Leaving You Is Close To Impossible
My Love For You Is Completely Unstoppable
So Remember When Your Eyes Meet Mine, I Love U With All My Heart
And I Have Poured All Of My Attention To You, From The Very Start...
posting the ones from the next years is different.. so ill keep it on a positive note


----------



## Budsworth (Sep 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> [FONT=sans-serif,Helvetia,Arial]*The Look*[/FONT] [FONT=Courier,sans-serif]Strephon kissed me in the spring,[/FONT]
> [FONT=Courier,sans-serif]Robin in the fall,[/FONT]
> [FONT=Courier,sans-serif]But Colin only looked at me[/FONT]
> [FONT=Courier,sans-serif]And never kissed at all.[/FONT]
> ...


 I once new a girl called stoney, who thought that I was full of baloney.
So I wrote down a line that tickled stoneys spine. And then she called me Muloney. I rolled up a fatty, then called stoney patty.And we all got ripped.


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 18, 2008)

You have some depressed/sad poems too cana? Here is one of mine
*Bought Bullets Today*

You told me yesterday
I can not stay
You have been in bed all day
You called me to say
Im going to kill myself today

They tell me its not my business
There is nothing I can do about this
No one can know
You get sick so they can continue the show

You seem fine
As I lose my mind
How can I love you?
I should have been with Sue
What should I do?

I had a breakdown because I did not know
You came home and I asked you to go
But I could not say no

They tell me I cannot worry
They tell me Ill be sorry
They say you are not mine
Because you drank that wine

So they took you away
They told me I could not talk to you today
They told me there was no Love
So I prayed to God Above
There was one answer 

So I called to say
I bought bullets today


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 18, 2008)

yes. on a different level of the one u posted. 
not post worthy.. who knows who's reading this stuff...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

I once knew a man named Budsworth
Who sported a penis of great girth
He'd give it to you
If you wanted to screw
But you had to give him some weed first.



Budsworth said:


> I once new a girl called stoney, who thought that I was full of baloney.
> So I wrote down a line that tickled stoneys spine. And then she called me Muloney. I rolled up a fatty, then called stoney patty.And we all got ripped.


----------



## Budsworth (Sep 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I once knew a man named Budsworth
> Who sported a penis of great girth
> He'd give it to you
> If you wanted to screw
> But you had to give him some weed first.


 WORD....


----------



## Diabolic (Sep 19, 2008)

*im blessed I got hunnies obsessed *
*and I must confess I need brains*
*so whose next? I love to pump *
*blood out ya chest and make a mess*

*Wake bake repeat*
*skins got the skeet*
*bodies under the feet*
*make it clean and neat*
*sprayin the keep*
*got up in her deep*
*creep'd up killed em in there sleep*
*freedom isn't free life is just cheap.*


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 19, 2008)

I like that one thanks!


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 21, 2008)

damn, i might have to dig up my old rhyme books...

probly post sum shit later


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 21, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> damn, i might have to dig up my old rhyme books...
> 
> probly post sum shit later


Post up bro!
Maybe I'm better off with things that can't be locked at all . . .


----------



## Diabolic (Sep 21, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> I like that one thanks!


*No problem there off the top of my head so not so good in my opinion! *


----------



## regrets (Oct 14, 2008)

My girlfriend is out of the country for 5 months and we only get to communicate for a short period of time on skype otherwise it is all IM type chatting. We deeply love eachother and try to communicate this as much as possible in our chats. Yesterday She noticed that our communication had turned into a poem, so I thought I would post it here for yas.

it's true...i've longed to long for a very long time.
i shouldn't complain
i've longed to long for a very long time.
is this the beginning of a riddle
I miss you very much as well
it wasn't meant to be
but i guess it could be
I'ld like to hear the rest
I love you
I love you

I hope someone enjoys it almost as much as I do.


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 14, 2008)

Cool thanks man!


----------



## liteblaze8 (Oct 14, 2008)

I wrote this a while back when I was in a really down point in my life.. Enjoy..

Never again will I feel the pain,
Never again will I let go,
Never again will this happen to me,
Never again will I let someone that far in,
What happened hurt inside and out,
But never again will I show any doubt,
I will get what I want,
And I won't show any shame,
Even if I get turned down,
I will always remember life is just a game,
Don't let anyone put you down,
Don't let them turn you away,
No matter what they do,
No matter what they say,
You should get what you deserve,
It's your life,
They're your mistakes,
No matter what you have to do,
No matter what it takes,
If you believe,
You can acheive,
No matter the cost,
Fight through the pain,
You have nothing to lose,
But all to gain..


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 14, 2008)

liteblaze8 said:


> I wrote this a while back when I was in a really down point in my life.. Enjoy..
> 
> Never again will I feel the pain,
> Never again will I let go,
> ...


Awesome man thank you!


----------



## liteblaze8 (Oct 15, 2008)

So here I am, sitting 
Alone in the dark again 
What a perfect fucking metaphor 
I'm so tired of this 
I know I have no reason to feel this pain but 
Of course I can't stop it now 
It's nights like this when 
I don't want to hear solutions 
And my dreams just tease me 
With promises of a better tomorrow 
That isn't today yet 
And patience isn't one of my virtues 
What, you mean this isn't normal for me? 
Either I'm damn good at hiding this or 
I spend a lot more time than I like to think 
Lost in my head 
Angst may be fashionable these days, but 
I'd much rather be a happy geek


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 15, 2008)

heres one off the top of my head 

to all my fellow smokers, and those who grow weed
rollitup is my home, yall is my family
a great place for information, for anyone can see
all you need is the proper tools and maybe some bag seed
i love this place to def, and thats a known fact
so take a hit of this, puff puff, and now relax


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah SICC . . .


----------



## Deviant Motion (Oct 22, 2008)

It was on a rainy day I saw her. She ran through the forest like a nymph unseen - to catch a glimpse of her beauty would be to catch her soul. And, so, it was with only the corner of my eye I caught the smallest part of her soul and held it near. 
When I followed her, I never dreamed I would catch up with her. I thought she had gone like the illusion she was. But, no, as I approached her, she welcomed me to her kingdom.

We sat and talked, and played games with each other's minds, until we grew weary, and the day began to form into night. Under the canopy of the great trees we slept, not feeling a bit of the evening rain. It was, perhaps, what could be called magical.

Later, when I awoke, she was gone. I was left with the stark reality of being alone in a dark forest. It was cold, I was sweating all over. My clothes were covered in lichin and grime. 
Had she been here at all?


It was with great regret, I left that hallowed place, and went once more into my desolate home in the city of shattered dreams. People all around, like me, had left themselves in that forest, or one similar, but most had done it a long time ago. All that was left now was to forget. And if I found it hard to forget, I knew, it would be simpler just to ignore what I had left behind, as though she had never been there at all.
(author unknown)


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks man!


----------



## suedonimn (Oct 23, 2008)

*Wouldn't it be wonderful*
* if life were just a dream*
*We wouldn't have to hurry *
* not to worry about "What THEY say"*
*We could stop and smell the flowers*
* any time of day*
*Things couldn't be right *
* not as though it seems *
*But wouldn't it be wonderful if *
* life were just a dream*

*The only poem I have written and commited to memory.*


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 23, 2008)

suedonimn said:


> *Wouldn't it be wonderful*
> * if life were just a dream*
> *We wouldn't have to hurry *
> * not to worry about "What THEY say"*
> ...


Very awesome man! Thank you speaks the truth too . . . life is a dream


----------



## suedonimn (Oct 23, 2008)

*Universal thought caught up in naught *
*somewhere between revelation and forgiveness*
*One must insist that we consist of actions*
*and resistance with a persistence toward excellency*
*Tendency to overthink may sink sorrow so low*
*undertoe grabs you, sweeping you out to sea*
*See what you find in your mind*
*a treasure, a talent, a dream *
*Know what I mean*
*Streams of spirit flow into the deep blues*
*Keep paying your dues, but only on Tuesday*
*Who is to say Justice is served, Justice is a verb*
*are you disturbed that it's happening *
*always around you*
*It surrounds you and who knows *
*where she is bound, but we are all sure to follow*
*So swallow your pride, we're in for a ride*
*Take it in stride, cause steady she goes*

*Something written but not memorized. Titled too. Woo Hoo!!!*


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 26, 2008)

*Clinically Dead*

I was born and alive
Maybe fallen instead
They said I was dead.

But technically they hooked me to a machine and said
He&#8217;s Clinically Dead.

And from the land of the unknown 
Stood the pillars enticing more to become
Clinically Dead.

So pick up your microphone
And pretend the rules don&#8217;t exsit.


Just wrote it . . .


----------



## suedonimn (Oct 27, 2008)

Newgroth poetry keeps growin' on me
like I am in vegg on stage, but are we on the same page
Rollitup.org a smorgishborg of marijuana mages
in a rage at all who would deny our purple 
Sages throughout the ages have sought wisdom
from the pot schizsm the man plays we pays for daze on end
Bend the rules without clout to break the laws
we take pause in our busy day to pray with eachother
We ain't gettin' dumb we bustin' lungs fire up the dutch
Bowls, bongs or blunts we burn to discern write from 
long wrong drawn out stanzas 
hittin' bonanzas with these ponderosa trees
Smile'n with ease if you please perma grin sets in 
sweets are treats best consumed in double time
For no rhyme waits just creates itself from words heard 
in silence

From the dome, the top... cream of the crop, I Rise you Drop
but not really thats just silly we alll equal in God's eyes there are 
no surprises.

Do it again.


----------



## dos lunge (Oct 27, 2008)

OH TO BE FREE FROM DIRECTION
To float and be pushed along like leaves in a river
Brown mound, ants cover and scatter, but all return
Tree sway in the forest wind playing
Oh to be free from direction.
To create the ideals and morals of oneself is life. Carried out in every moment of every second we become ourselves. Our morals are just descriptions of ourselves as compared to the rest of the population. Our lives are all judged. We are all judged, by the rest of society who then judges themselves as compared to you. WE ARE ALL COMPARING EACH OTHER. Contrast, compare, judge their right from wrong. What is right and wrong? Does it form from what we compare from others? Does our gut tell us what is right and wrong? What if you are wrong and you don&#8217;t know it? I simply want to exist, but I cannot stop asking these questions. I can cover myself in shit, is that wrong? I can gorge myself on food, is that wrong? I can hold myself above the entire world, is that wrong? I can sleep all day, is that wrong? I can take drugs, is that wrong? I can hate others, is that wrong? It all seems wrong. But this world seems wrong. This world is fucked up, so I am too. I am god&#8217;s dead coal.


----------



## dos lunge (Oct 27, 2008)

Eyes mourn for sleep
Nightly, my dreams they eat.

Waking, they slow and dry
4:00 am tears of sand i cry.

Nobody up now except the kids
reading the internet watching porno vids.

Dreading the time when head falls to the chin,
To fall asleep for a week, then start over again.


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 27, 2008)

Ten Thousand Dollars
Two Thousand Miles
Don't Fall For My Tricks

Back Underground
To Hear the Waves on the Sound

Sun and Surf 
I Found My Place
I'm Home Here


----------



## SmokerOfLightning (Jan 12, 2009)

ill breathe you in through my skin,
so that you can touch my organs.
My tongue can wrap every nervous ending,
_now _you will scream louder.

Whenever you change to sad,
I'll seep it in on a lily.

But now I'm sick of it,
so *Fuck *you,

Ribbit.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for keeping it going I'll post one of my newer poems here soon.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 12, 2009)

*Farmer of Sound*

Heavy bass surrounds me . . . .
I&#8217;ve been awake for almost a year now
I hide the words in my mouth
I&#8217;m in infinite childhood rebellion 
Destined to become
Aware

I&#8217;m just a farmer in the modern era
Surround me
Take me to a place where there is only sound
Darkness surrounds me clouding my mind

Lie to me again 
Tell me the world will be kind
Find your heart
In my garden you will find
I&#8217;m just a farmer in the modern era


----------



## Blayzd (Feb 1, 2009)

When my soul leaves this body
I shall be free, so no need to worry
I'll soar with eagles in eternal state
For us all, death is ultimate fate.

Don't be sad when I am gone
A piece of me is here in this song
I'm with you and with you always
Even though your memory of me fades

My time here is almost done
Fuck, I've had so much fun
I've lived many lives this time
My last time here with you all.

A little rhyme for all I love
Is what I leave from heaven above
Hear these words from an eternal soul
And here this message

I love you all.

I got loads of this shit. Best ones are the ones I did for girls I've known. Tap into that power.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 1, 2009)

Cool man thanks!


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 1, 2009)

I wrote this after a weekend fling in Manhattan:

*O that Hotel Room*

I watched you standing there in that dress
Looking out that window you asked me to sing you a song
I said oh girl look how that New York skyline lights up your breast

And your face lit up
Glowing like angels sing
My heart has grown old
I said you don&#8217;t know how it feels

Let me just hold you here tonight
Lets just drink another beer, light another joint
Listen to Tom Petty on that old radio
We will pretend everything is alright

New ideas in this brain of mine
I have little time
There is somewhere I have to go for me
Alone


----------



## puff puff puff (Feb 5, 2009)

the things weed does to you ....



One day I want to grow up and be just like you
I hope I am, I hope I do
In amongst the crowd of disdain
I will be satisfied 
And what I do
Will feel brand new
In amongst the racket of those who believed in;
What they read
What they saw
What they where told
Who somehow knew they deserved better
Over their complaints and tapered stares -
With indignant eyes
Only I will lounge satisfied
One day I want to grow up and be just like you
I hope I am, I hope I do
Otherwise I&#8217;ll end up like everybody else


----------



## pencap (Feb 6, 2009)

Eat me a hamburger,
Smoke me some crack,
I run to the dope house,
"I be right back......


.....Got me a 20,
I'm a smokin it now,
Bent over that pipe,
'an i burnt my eyebrow.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 6, 2009)

*Run Away*

I&#8217;m a run away
Far away
Too long for me to say how long I have been away

If I come back home now
My soul will be crushed 

To be a run away flame
It&#8217;s Ok
I&#8217;ve done my best
To do nothing at all

As those around me hit the ground
I run away


----------



## kylekush (Feb 7, 2009)

Walking through forests of liquid chrome, with the black mans face pointing towards home, the needle points as I watch from above, I watch from the trees on the wings of love.

The shining, became so hollow, but the colours were so vibrant,
there were notebooks, there were pillows, there were satyrs,
weeping willows

What we saw made us, laugh and cry
what we saw made us justify

that light we saw, through the chrome, there was light shining on our broken homes

There were diamonds of blue, amongst the mystic dread,
as the light shimmered upon the mistress in red

The purple lights croaked and the laughter echoed in circles,
as we walked through the forests of pure, sacred purple.

There was moonlight, it was azure,
there was mist, in our looking glass,
we saw gremlins in the dark night, we saw wires on the floor.

there was dust, on the window, and suitcases, packed for next week

We had questions, and no answers, we could think but hardly finish.
we had questions amongst answers, there were answers in what we asked

we were hung by, our suspenders, we were all grey, we were spenders

there were robots, in our day dreams, we saw colours on the rainbow

there were farmers, weeping willows
there were notebooks there were pillows

we saw insects, blowing smoke rings, we saw sweet insects, up above us, and there colours shined bright orange.


----------



## kylekush (Feb 9, 2009)

its time the day destroyed the night,
and we ran in endless fear,
craw all out of the shadows,
watching the day grow near

step back from the way we've lived
and wipe away our tears,
laying awake from this heartache,
to wallow in our fears


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 9, 2009)

I really like that one thanks kyle


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 9, 2009)

*A Letter From The Dead*

I wrote you a letter, sometimes a note
It was something to remind you of the binding tether
The world that will never
Know any better

This life is wonderful
Joyous
Sad
Beautiful
Violent
Perfect

Only beneath the surface
Water flows the current 
Has a name called Love

Remember it&#8217;s going to be tough
But I&#8217;m ready
I have lived
I have loved

Now I have died
So I thought I would write you a letter


----------



## wildfire97936 (Feb 9, 2009)

*this is one that has stuck with me over the years. 
*

*Invictus*

Out of the night that covers me,
Black as the Pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever gods may be
For my unconquerable soul.

In the fell clutch of circumstance
I have not winced nor cried aloud.
Under the bludgeonings of chance
My head is bloody, but unbowed.

Beyond this place of wrath and tears
Looms but the horror of the shade,
And yet the menace of the years
Finds, and shall find me, unafraid.

It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll,
I am the master of my fate;
I am the captain of my soul.


*William Hernest Henley*


----------



## coojew23 (Feb 25, 2009)

This is a Poem i wrote in the First grade and i still remember and recite whenever possible. 

potatoes potatoes they are small and brown,
potatoes potatoes they live in the ground,
they have little eyes but they cant see,
HA HA HA, HE HE HE CRUNCH!

Gets a laugh when your friends are stoned


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks I like that one


----------



## We Love 1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Incognito

Growing older
Ensuing greatness
One chance
Realizing futility
Grandiouse thoughts
Everything never happened


Living in My Mind

Where else?
Everything happens there
Theres no escaping
Are You aware?
Reality is an illusion
Dreaming is reprievement
Ego seperates
Death is the only way out


Reincarnate

Where does the soul go?
Entitled to another chance?
Lightning fast lives?
Only to be born again?
Vindication for the just?
Everything is gone when I go.


~PEACE~


----------



## LedZeppelin8906 (Mar 4, 2009)

The first is a random verse I wrote, the last 2 are ending verses for 2 seperate poems I wrote for my g/f, yeah they are cheesy love poems, big whoop wanna fight about it? lol jk, family guy is on 

With words Ill try to describe,
that which can never be defined,
that which countless writers and poets,
striving for millenia to portray,
the emotion I still feel for you today.

_________________________________

Leaving once again,
Something I do with difficulty,
but with a smile in my eyes,
I'll give you a hug and kiss
tell you that you'll be missed
and that this, with a kiss,
is the best of times.

________________________________

Sundered from you I may be,
but to my love; a mere obstacle you see
for eternity beyond the confines of mortality,
my love, my soul are forever yours to be


Cheers RIU


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 4, 2009)

walking on sand
I flow through life
like a kidney stone
I hate posion Ivy
jerk my wishbone


----------



## suedonimn (Mar 4, 2009)

*Dirty laundry...*
*It is a Love Hate relationship*
*We love to look squeaky clean*
*but hate to clean up*
*We want to stink lovely*
*but consistently sniff out hate*
*If your dirty you love *
*a clean getaway*
*If your clean *
*it is a dirty job you hate*
*Our Love is stained with sin*
*Yet Hate is bright and crisp with*
*pride*
*Like an estranged lover we *
*seek out others dirty laundry*
*While our own is hampered in*
*the corner by hate...*
*Dirty laundry *
*Love lost*
*Hate Hounded*


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks, Love 1, Led, cheech, and suedonimn. Keep em coming.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 4, 2009)

*Sleep
*
Well I could sleep forever
So sad
She said
Last night I would dream of something better

So lost to this world
All fallen angels and dust
We pick up the pieces together

Can&#8217;t you see we don&#8217;t live forever?
Only many known so anonymously
Disposable fallen together

We stand up for something that may never
Wake up to the binding tether


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 4, 2009)

television late eat candy
I slide my hand down her panty
what is commitment?


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 4, 2009)

ruthless mating rituals
seabirds are dirty
waves, clams and dogshit
id like to slap that pigs face
fuck him in his stupid uniform
seagull please shit
on this pigs head
like a different dimension with sun 
out


----------



## suedonimn (Mar 4, 2009)

*Never take your marbles for granite*
*Kim Chee, my exotic asian lover,*
*we dined on spicey cabbage pickled*
*in delight of candles glow*
*Aged whine grows tiresome*
*but the cheese is thick*
*gives us a full belly laugh*
*Maine course would be lobster*
*if old english stopped tossing *
*midgets*
*Right toe, says the Brit*
*Left knee, said Kim Chee*
*Middle finger, I give them both*
*The bird is cooked and resembles *
*a goose*
*The Turkey is crooked and*
*needs a noose*
*Let the words herd and stampede*
*so not a one can say "where's the *
*beef"*
*Chipped from the cold*
*shoulder, let's make it*
*saucy*
*Bring it to a boil, deep fried*
*in oil followed by the*
*pied piper drinking from*
*flutes*
*I always wondered how I can *
*butter my bread and still*
*have enough dough to *
*get toasted.*


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 5, 2009)

*Fear
*Welcome to the new world where medicine can solve all your problems
Nothing to face
No pain to endure
No Love to embrace
No life to live

Live in fear
Love dies here


----------



## thchero (Mar 6, 2009)

god is great man is not
man made whiskey
god made pot
pot is natural grows from the ground
if god didn't want it it wouldn't be around
so all u rednecks that want to get high
light up a joint  and give weed a try
​I didnt write this but i like to repeat it​


----------



## thchero (Mar 6, 2009)

here i sit in steam and vapour
someone stole my fu__in paper
no need to worry
no need to lingere
watch out asshole here comes my fingure​


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 6, 2009)

muddy shoes, goose poop blues
do male kangaroos
Have pouches too? 
what to do
in a world so blue
do what you want
do what you do


----------



## HoldemHigh83 (Mar 15, 2009)

*New Balance*

old shit i just dug up: 

a hex-nut on her left lace 
'cause she said it was lucky. 
plus she found it funny that 
i wasn't mucky from running. 
her kicks were caked in dirt, 
she never was subtle, 
always broke 'em in 
with a stomp in a puddle. 

so i suppose its kinda telling 
of her personality 
and why finality's formality 
tore the words out of me. 
i was shimmering with chivalry 
wearing british knights 
and smiles as bright as la lights 
each time i caught her sight. 

in flip-flops from a thrift shop, 
she was a sandal fan 
who couldn't handle the fact 
i had vans like a family man. 
so as soon as i 
found her feet were frigid, 
i wound the eyelets tighter 
to try and keep 'em rigid. 

'cause its a big feat 
to step away from the myth 
that being double-knotted 
means ties never slip. 
and since i realized this, 
i've worn my shoes laceless 
to obtain a new balance 
without the aid of leg braces.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 15, 2009)

A Little Pre St. Paddy's Day Spirit from Flogging Molly:

If I ever leave this world alive
I'll thank for all the things you did in my life
If I ever leave this world alive
I'll come back down and sit beside your
feet tonight
Wherever I am you'll always be
More than just a memory
If I ever leave this world alive

If I ever leave this world alive
I'll take on all the sadness
That I left behind
If I ever leave this world alive
The madness that you feel will soon subside
So in a word don't shed a tear
I'll be here when it all gets weird
If I ever leave this world alive

So when in doubt just call my name
Just before you go insane
If I ever leave this world
Hey I may never leave this world
But if I ever leave this world alive

She says I'm okay; I'm alright,
Though you have gone from my life
You said that it would,
Now everything should be all right

She says I'm okay; I'm alright,
Though you have gone from my life
You said that it would,
Now everything should be all right
Yeah should be alright


----------



## We Love 1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Spiritual Ears

Angels have been waiting for years
Your broadcasting an inner color signal
Smoking MJ enlightens and awakens
Listen to Christian music and hear
Jesus is here

~PEACE~


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Mar 17, 2009)

These are the only poems ive ever wrote. I made a blog about them on my myspace. I was dating this chick from Cali who was into painting and such. She inspired me to write some poems..

Here they go...

Life:
 
Sometimes i wonder is this what im made for
sometimes i wonder who I am made for
over time i Notice it is I who can know this
over time i can tell what my subliminal bliss is

through thick and thin i must struggle
through thick and thin i try not to stumble
constantly my mind wakes me with a furious rumble
with this time i can not waste and be humble

The time is now to let the creative juices flow
The time is now to wake my mind and grow
Through words and paper you can hear my voice
Through words and paper you indulge my choice

Choice of being, choice of thought
Voice of the creative, thought of the distraught
Life has brung wisdom, life has brung debate
its only me who decides what i must love and what i must hate
but there is one who inspires, But there is one who conspires
What i ponder daily and one who is not for hire
Her name is life and she is the one who controls this fire. 

New Poem (1-19-09)
My wisdom teeth inspire this poem lol... 

*Tooth pain:*

Constant rain of a constant Pain,
From my mouth to my head
The Pain is driving me insane.

Cut it away
Cut it from my mouth!
Will you please do this
And lift my spirits from the south!

The agony is suicidial,
it comes from no other rival.
It comes from within
from no other sin,
It awakes from the depth, 
with a miscevious grin.

Who will stop this pain?
Is it he who profits from
such knowledgeable gain?
Or he who overseas all
and Prophets from our pain.

Give me hope,
Give me path.
but for my sake 
end this wrath. 


This one goes out to Neil and those who are no longer with me: (1-24-09)


Friends...
they make the best of you
Friends...
They take the rest of you
Friends...
They arent a pest to you
Friends...
They make the best with you

Always there for you
Never stabing in the back
Talking when needed
listening when heated
Oh god how you wish 
to have them back

Gone forever
without a trace
all i want to do 
is see your face
all i can do now
is keep the pace
til the time comes
to finish this race


----------



## suedonimn (Mar 17, 2009)

*Some Haiku for you...*

*Plucking fall flowers*
*From trees as dandy as these*
*Makes me smile with ease*

_______________________

*A calming nature*
*Nurtured by Christ within me*
*Saved by the Grace given*

*______________________*

*and an old poem...*

*How can one wage war on a thing?*
*What are the protocols for such a war?*
*Things are controlled by people*
*and people have little self control*
*Yet with ink some continue to *
*think things are controlled*
*Even the master Alchemist knows*
*the only way lead is turned*
*to gold is by selling bullets*
*Hot lead breaking sound barriers*
*Breaking down doors*
*Knocking on heads while*
*Boogy men hide in beds*
*with Babylons whore*
*Face painted ready for war*
*Spy games*
*Red dress suited to impress upon*
*your cranium that power and *
*position corrupts*
*Do not interrupt a man with a *
*gun in his hand saying *
*"this land is my land"*
*His plan is to erupt and he will*
*easily blow*
*Clocked in at the fastest times*
*Where rhymes and rhythm*
*are forbidden to speak of any *
*real crime*
*You can sing til your heart's *
*content "THEY" are listening*


----------



## Pot Is Yummy (Mar 18, 2009)

not mine, but its awesome....its by Necro and all credit should go to him.

Dealer,
Listen to me..
When i come home from work,
Feelin for an eight ball
Nose candy on my mind...
Ive come to realize,
You need me.
And if you want me to keep commin',
Then give me a free piece....
Its my birthday,
Yesterday..
Anyway, ima' go sniff this,
I'll beep you in an hour...
I hate you.


----------



## dirt clean (Mar 19, 2009)

I woke up last night and got high, this weird shit was there in the morning. Usually I just go back to sleep.

The rewards of the night
Are for those who fight
Its clearer theres no chance 
Of deals like kin and akin
In the light. It is do or die
It is the beautiful bounty
Of an all yours trophy
Rich as breath to yourself
Sharp as knifes chill winds
Moving edgy smart
As self. The water, the wet
The spawn drowned sock 
Cant be allowed to crawl 
Over the boot, the heel
Must be one, black steel,
If youre going to sit back
And enjoy the treasure 
Of night. You got to be yourself
No exceptions no deceptions
To earn chance to smile 
Smoking a cigarette awake
Alone, owning the night.
It is worth it.

When you grow something
In the city
You patent the bricks
In your life
You own the city
It architecture breathes for you.
the outlook is better
From the helm. 
Women have a man 
That commands and children
Circling on their bikes
Can cheer out their strong
Reports. Easier for a
Man. Easier for a woman
With a sound concrete smile
Of green growth 
Can make the way 
Across faces.
Minds amongst. Minds amongst.
And not mice, the dividing line
When you own the bricks
With balcony crops of herbs
And tomatoes to fashion food.
And tents of flowers
You own the city. 


I awake every night
It is the same thing
It is the end of all 
I layed day peacefully to bed
It is sprung
I knew it was being laid
When I worked my world to sleep
With effort from my lungs.
I knew I would awake 
To the same end of peace. 
To good undone. As always.
I even leave my cigarettes
Ready to be smoked outside 
I look forward to checking the plants
And breathing into their tent
At least they will march straight
With me, my girls. Usually I 
Force myself with my age 
Back to sleep. Tonight
I will write a poem, stay awake
And make a fight to last 
A better foundation 
A sort of fast 
Against ease, to show my enemies
I will always be strong. 
My enemies the inconsistent 
Fuck ups 
That kind of thing is worth it
In the long run. 
You see I will win.
I am a man, the rest of the nights
I will sleep longer. 

 It is 2:11 am.
That kind of call is
An all night call.
Former insomniacs
Call. The call to be 
Awake. She has satin robes
That call, When you choose to be
Awake to make a 2:11
Kind of call. White satin,
And black silk is the night.
I hope my words will keep
Me from losing whatever made
Writing now worth it, pearls 
Of value. Like butter. 
Ill cap it off
With a morphine and lemon juice
In my red mug
Breathing, ah breathing, 
 With my Couchy night. 
Hehe, ah that was good. 
Ill beat the water yet. 
Tomorrow a girl with rings
Will be my friend. I have won 
That for us.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 23, 2009)

I rock mother nature like
camping sites
I kiss her right
prepare for the cheech wiz
vampire love bite
i illuminate night 
with hps light
eyes closed 
still have sight
forever rotten & spoiled
placing seeds 
in ocean forrest soil
im hard-boiled
illegal but right
im left with trichs
sticking to my fingers
herb smoke lingers 
like caveman dinners
conjuring beautiful
green whores
out of my cellar floor


----------



## lozac123 (Mar 23, 2009)

A depressed poem, here you go:

*Forget This*

You once told me, "you lead a charmed life".
I entirely disagree.
A charmed life, is one that is happy
One that doesn't make you want to cry every living moment.
My life is painful.
Don't get me wrong, I don't want to die.
But I'm sitting here now,at my desk,
At five fourty-two.

I love you,so very much.
I only want the best for you.
I also love him,but it's him that upsets us,
Makes my life, the opposite of charmed.
You want to move.
He doesn't.

I don't know where my life is going.
I want to talk to my friend, but she's on holiday.
Lord, lamb of God, you take away the sins of the world,
Have mercy on me.
I have been faithful to you,so look after me, please.

I rest my destiny in you.
I don't know who else to turn to.
And it's killing me, slowly.
I just want to give up, but I can't.
I'm not allowed.

You say I lead a charmed life.
You're right.
I do.
I have everything I want,except happiness.
All the material possesions I want-I own.
But I'm not happy. I never will be, not until you are.

I like sleep. It refreshes the mind.
It also makes you forget.
Kavanagh, Yeats, I will never be as good as you,but I try.


----------



## dirt clean (Mar 27, 2009)

TODAY, AFTER WORK.

I took a drink again.
I tried it a few nights ago.
It is like a woman calling me
To bed, each glass I 
Med myself cheap shots.
I have to stop
Here I am though again.
Liver gone my fun melded
I called the girl this sucks.
I am bored 
Life is more fun. 
The garden needs feeding.
Nothing is really working
Ever but
Sometimes it is all together
Good. Eastre 
I hope I dont
Drink again. 
Ester was a girl
My girl now. Ha! Spring and a
Drink. 
Stopping and growth
Are eggs of life. 
Dry.


----------



## weedguru (Mar 27, 2009)

There's the LAW, 
And then, 
There's the GUIDEBOOK. 

The LAW protects us, 
but also prohibits, 
and regulates, 
our potential to LIVE as WE choose. 

Break the LAW, 
and we are punished, 
financially, 
for lesser offences. 
For more serious episodes, 
of taking the LAW into our own hands, 
and GETTING CAUGHT, 
there is Prison. 

GETTING CAUGHT. 
is the operative phrase, 
when it comes, 
to fucking with the LAW. 

The LAW is written, 
It underpins our social structure. 
And while in theory, 
not the words, 
but the Real Threat of Punishment, 
deters a large number of instinctive killers, 
rapists, 
violent thugs, 
from letting the steam from their hot blood, 
metamorphosis, 
from larval vital pulse, 
to In The Flesh Carnage, 
many of the LAWS, 
decide for Us, 
what we can do to OURSELVES. 

Also, 
The LAW, 
is not ALL SEEING, 
ALL PERVASIVE, 
Yet... 

It could, 
and probably will happen... 
Every action recorded, 
processed, 
judged, 
punished... 

The complete sterilization of VITALITY. 

The LAW isn't fair, 
it's judgment is not JUST, 
or indifferent, 
to the character, 
status, 
Image, 
of the ACCUSED. 

the GUIDEBOOK, 
is not written, 
or enforced, 
by CCTV cameras, 
by megalomaniacs in uniforms, 
by pompous snobs in Wigs. 

It is spoken, 
as if it is a LAW. 
It is enforced, 
by weak minds, 
by sheep, 
unwilling to question the wisdom and agenda, 
of the Shepherds.. 

'they can have our wool, 
in return, 
they will look after us, 
supply food, 
shelter, 
protect us from evil, 
protect US from US' 

The GUIDEBOOK tells what we are SUPPOSED to do, 
with our lives, 
with each other. 

It isn't spiritual, 
moral, 
legal. 

It is a formula for a secure existence, 
a notion of normality to be followed and passed on to our children... 

'WORK HARD AT SCHOOL, 
COMPETE AGAINST YOUR BRETHREN, 
BECAUSE WHEN YOU ARE BRANDED AN ADULT, 
CHUCKED IN AT THE DEEP END, 
THE WORLD WILL COMPETE WITH YOU... 

DONT TALK TO STRANGERS, 
THEY PROBABLY MEAN YOU HARM, 
DOT GET TOO CLOSE TO ANYONE OUTSIDE YOUR AGE GROUP. 
STICK WITH YOUR OWN. 
HIDE YOUR FEELINGS. 
TRUST NOONE' 

Teach the babies DISTRUST. 
Teach the babies to COMPETE. 
WE make this society, 
competitive and distrusting... 
Heartless. 

Who wrote the GUIDEBOOK****


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## RadioKills (Mar 29, 2009)

I burn burn,
burn because I'm unforgiven.
All the shit I've taken and given,
my stomach aches,
from panic,
another jail cell,
another bail bell,
cops want me because they know I can grow,
public wants me cause of the other dimension,
don't want to go down in history,
as the guy that discovered the invisible matter,
what does it matter,
yeah it's there,
I have no proof,
fuckers trying to interview me,
without paying me,
like I'd give you the real answer,
but I'm not going to prove anything to you,
so don't take my word for it,
they busted in to my tv box,
picked the locks,
found my heart and love for the shocks,
electricty,
electric light,
shining on for right,
or is it rights?
can't smoke no more,
no more weed because,
the shellshock of walking the war,
like a closed door on a sunday afternoon at the liquor store,
I guess I'm kind of famous,
conditions,
i'm in no condition,
I'm fucking split open from being a man on mission,
hoped you all enjoyed the show,
nearly cost me my life,
and those fuckers kicked me out of school,
I still don't listen to the radio,
the radio kills,
trying to keep me locked up,
feed me pills,
some p.c goof,
trying to molest me,
how come so much bad shit happens to me,
walking like a legend in history,
still have no dough given to me,
in a halfway house,
cause they came for me,
arrested me on the street,
while I was composing a beat,
I ain't afraid to walk the street,
I got nothing now,
nothing at fucking all,
atleast I have my sanity...
who the fuck am I supposed to be,
it sucks being me.


----------



## Otacon (Apr 12, 2009)

a mistic shadow, 
on a lonely meadow
dawning light
shining full of color

can it be the shadow's call
shing upon me, upon us all,
sun's embrace, eternal light
green grass, the power of flight

a dawny shadow,
dimms of light
flying above
like a paper kite

simplest child, full of joy
smiling upon a toomb of light
indiand drums and the voices of Afrika
fly along the stream of light

Beauty above, come for me,
Beauty below, enlighten me
And set me free...
Set me free...

Just wrote this stoned as hell


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 14, 2009)

I Harness the power of the SUN
for FUN
in the cellar with pj's
and tye dies
Im a funny guy
with a water GUN
and wolfman mask
ill make LOVE to a Girl and
She'll LOVE me back
and thats alright
bricks and lanterns
concrete cracks
Im a giant man-worm 
in a huge Apple-Jack


----------



## Otacon (Apr 14, 2009)

Stoner poetry rules xD


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 14, 2009)

*Heading Home*

I&#8217;m headed home
There is a girl on my mind
This does not even exist right now
Because he is what I find

Confusion
Left by someone so hurt
Just a child and filth clouded around her
A mark upon her never to be lost

Through high times
Friends of the highest
Illegal interests intersect
With
Love and Confusion

I&#8217;m heading home
An angel sings once again
Once chained by the laws of circumstance
Love breaks free
And
I&#8217;m heading home


----------



## youmustfindthejademonkey (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow. This looks fun. Can I try? Here it goes.....

There is a monkey. He is eating an egg
The egg goes pop. It exploded
Now the monkey has no face
And all the childen cry

And then the monkey wakes up
It was all a dream
He gets himself a drink
The monkey is way too high.


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice monkey


----------



## j h (Apr 26, 2009)

ok so right i've read all the post thus far, and wow it made me go diggin for some of my old shit i haven't wrote anything since about 1998 but anyway heres one sorry guys its not stonerific, but poetry

*a gangsta's prayer*

we walk these forbidden streets
and we stay along the shaddows
and the pain we try to hide
is all that we shall know.

this realm of total darkness
and all the tension life brings
it seems to get us caught up
and we start to do crazy things.

the evil has poisoned your children
and thats why i've come to you
i want to see the light
and i want to live for you.

but as we live in these streets
our love can't be shown
for all those who have tried
are all dead and gone.

you have no one to trust
and no one has your back
the only security you have
is that from wich you pack.

you can't be caught on the wrong corner
and don't make the mistake
cause without a minute of thaught
your life, they won't hesitate to take.

and your whole life will be gone
when you lay at their feet
then they will run to leave you
as nothin but a stain on the street.

and if you are even the least bit smart,
you will stay at home at night
because those who don't
have to be ready to fight.

never turn your back
and never blink your eye
because in that second
they'll pull the trigger and you'll die.

these words aren't ment to scare you
cause there is already enough fear
and if we don't get your help
there will be many more tears.

i'm turning this over to you
because i know you do care
and i'm hopeing that you will answer
this everyday gangsta prayer.
j h


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Apr 26, 2009)

i once swam in a sea of green
but those damn employers
they sure are mean

all these rules you got to follow
dont smoke drugs
youll be full of sorrow

they dont care if you dont wanna
work too hard
just dont smoke marijuana

cuz all these jobs you wanna be
are outta reach
cuz you got dirty pee

i really wish i woulda known
to put that jay down
and stop gettin' blown

cuz now i cant find no work
and all my friends think
im some broke-ass jerk


lol just made it up... true story.


----------



## j h (Apr 26, 2009)

thats way true creepy i like it it says alot about society


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks j h

appreciate the kind words


----------



## youmustfindthejademonkey (Apr 28, 2009)

j h and creppy.....awesome work. holy shit. i just sat for like 5 minutes just doing nothing and thinking about the words....im trippin...


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice work guys


----------



## j h (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks if i find anymore will post


----------



## Cheech Wizard (May 7, 2009)

Whats up my Obama?
Legalize Marijuana
its peaceful like dali lama
paranoia causes drama
sick of the excuses,
its medicine it has uses
it can save the trees
herb helps with disease
it'll let you smile with ease
and be nice and say please
herbsmokers and most bud tokers
are harmless jokers
not drunken wife-chokers
i just dont get it
im a taxpayer with great credit
im made to feel guilty
cause im a guy who like to med it


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (May 7, 2009)

bravo cheech!!!  i like it


----------



## Cheech Wizard (May 7, 2009)

Thanks Creepy I liked yours too!


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (May 7, 2009)

oh why thank you


----------



## NewGrowth (May 7, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Whats up my Obama?
> Legalize Marijuana
> its peaceful like dali lama
> paranoia causes drama
> ...


This rhyme is the shit, someone needs too beatbox for cheech while he recites.


----------



## ROC1977 (May 8, 2009)

Aroma swells throughout the air.
A pleasant feeling in a world that doesn't care.
A moment to pause,some time to think. 
Shall I go for a smoke, or go for a drink.



lol just off the top of my head. Sorry its not very good.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (May 9, 2009)

ROC1977 said:


> Aroma swells throughout the air.
> A pleasant feeling in a world that doesn't care.
> A moment to pause,some time to think.
> Shall I go for a smoke, or go for a drink.
> ...


 
i liked it. i often find my self in the same predicament... smoke or drink.... hmmm....


----------



## sweetsmoker (May 9, 2009)

hickory dickory dock
my wife was sucking my c!"k
her hair got tangled
the bitch got strangled 
but at least she swallowed the lot  

sorry if that offends anyone but i think its hilarious


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (May 9, 2009)

sweetsmoker said:


> hickory dickory dock
> my wife was sucking my c!"k
> her hair got tangled
> the bitch got strangled
> ...


 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAH


----------



## ROC1977 (May 9, 2009)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> i liked it. i often find my self in the same predicament... smoke or drink.... hmmm....


thanks for the complement. lol

Another from my head.



Peace is just a word...
Silence isn't
that's noise without sound.
a vibration that's never found.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (May 9, 2009)

damn dude i like your shit!!

i would try to think of another one too but im too scatter brained right now


----------



## ROC1977 (May 9, 2009)

It's 4:40am here in Ireland. I just have too much time to think. lol


I'll try another one. I'm drunk so sorry if I don't make sense.

When I was 10 years of age in school we had to write a poem. I'd wrote this, and ended up having to present the whole poety evening.

"I don't want to write a poem, so there!
They're so boring and I don't want write.
Why? I don't want to be a poet.

So I'm not going to write a poem, so there!"

And my teacher thought it was great! fucking traumatized me. Last thing I wanted to do was a poetry evening in school. 

i was more interested lighting fires and shit!! lol


----------



## Cheech Wizard (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words NewGrowth and Creepy! I like your stuff too!


----------



## Earthling (May 12, 2009)

awkwardly interested
swapping their grimaces
killing the time
without any witnesses

ignoring the scenery
eyes focus eagerly
reviewing the figure
of eachother repeatedly

he noticed the sweat
on the back of her neck
as she sat down
to have her a rest

he says it alot
but "this chick was hot"
what a long day
at the old crabbing spot

"tales of an earthling"


----------



## ROC1977 (May 12, 2009)

Earthling said:


> awkwardly interested
> swapping their grimaces
> killing the time
> without any witnesses
> ...


Cool poem!!


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (May 12, 2009)

is that about two people before they fuck?


----------



## NewGrowth (May 12, 2009)

Reads like it . . . .


----------



## NarusInsight (May 12, 2009)

In that city of beauty and fashion,
In Frisco I first saw the light;
And the numerous adventures and frolics
That live in my memory tonight.

I was walking the streets of old Frisco,
The hour was just turning nine;
When I chanced on a girl, tall and slender
On the corner of Kearney and Pine.

Her face was a vision of beauty,
Her eyes, they seemed to expand.
And her hair it was long, rich and golden
Entwined in a blue velvet band.

To a place where they served us strong liquor,
She invited me with a sweet smile.
She seemed so refined, gay and charming
That I thought I would tarry awhile.

She took me back to her apartment,
It was up on the third floor above;
And I thought myself truly in heaven
As I looked at this goddess of love.

But what struck me most was an object
Designed by an artistic hand,
'Twas the costly layout of a hop-fiend!
And the fiend was my blue velvet band.

On a pile of fine satins and pillows,
She reclined, I declined on the floor,
Then we both hit the pipe and I slumbered,
I pondered it over and o'er.

'Tis months since the craven arm grasped me;
And in bliss did my life slip away.
From opium, to "dipping" and thieving
She artfully led day by day.

One evening, coming home wet and weary
With the swag from a jewelry store;
I heard the soft voice of my loved one
As I quietly opened the door.

"If you'll give me a clue to convict him,"
Said a stranger, in tones soft and bland,
"You'll then prove to me that you love me."
"It's a go," said my blue velvet band.

Ah!, How my heart then filled with anger,
At this woman, so fair false and vile,
And the thought that I once truly loved her
Forced my lips to a sad, bitter smile.

All ill-gotten gains we had squandered
And my life, it was hers to command;
Deserted and left for another ---
Could this be my blue velvet band?

What happened to me I will tell you.
I was ditched for a desperate crime.
For during that jewelry store hold-up
A man was shot down in his prime.

As a convict of hard reputation,
Ten years of hard grind did I land;
And I often recalled all the pleasures
I had with my blue velvet band.

Many months have gone by since this happened,
And the story belongs to the past.
I forgave her, but just retribution
Claimed this fair but false one at last.

She slowly sank lower and lower,
Downward through life's shifting sands;
Till finally she died in a hop-joint
The girl in the blue velvet band.

Now when I get out I will hasten
To live honest in some other land,
For I'm bidding farewell to old Frisco
And the grave of the blue velvet band.

written on the floor of san quentin.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (May 12, 2009)

wow.... i really really enjoyed your poem narus. +rep


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (May 12, 2009)

you dont seem to have a rep button... mybe cuz youre a new user. well ill get it to ya when one shows up for you


----------



## Roseman (May 12, 2009)

some SCREENS do not have a REP button, change it to Blazn07 to see Rep Button.


ROSES ARE RED,
VIOLETS ARE BLUE,
SOME POEMS RYHME
AND SOME DON'T.


----------



## Roseman (May 12, 2009)

NO REP BUTTON???


Go to myrollitup, on the left hand side go to Setting & Options, then go to EDIT Options and the last field you can edit at the very bottom is the forum skin, change it to Blzin 07 and you can see REP again and get the old colors back!
Same as it used to be!!!


----------



## Agent Orange (May 12, 2009)

Known to all as a destroyer of man from where i first came from nobody knows.I came from the land where poppy grows Im a world power and although its true use me once an you'll know it too My little white grains are nothing but waste,im soft and deadly and im bitter to taste All nations have gathered to plot my destruction but im a breeder of crime and corruption 
I came to this country without a passport and ever since ive been hunted to sort 
I capture mens wills and destroy there minds and cause them to comit all sorts of crimes 
In celifane bags i found my way to great men in offices to children at play 
From the riches of states to the poorest of slums from the highest exaulted to bowery bums 
For some i make a profit in fives and tens make a man in trouble tell on his friends 
Would you like to hear more of the the things i can do?The woman ive defied the men i have slew 
Oh yes,ha ha some have run to drug programs and the police to get from under my wings how dare they defie i who am king 
So now they must suffer ha ha ha thats part of my game ha ha ha they lay with discomfort and squirm with pain 
They cough up there guts with a hacking cough 6 days of this madness and they might throw me off 
Oh they'll curse my name and defie me in speach but some would pick me up again if i were in reach 
They heard my warning but didnt take heed now they must put there foot in the stirup and mount my steed 
Get tight in the saddle and ride me well for i king heroin am going to bring them all straight down to hell.


----------



## Agent Orange (May 12, 2009)

I think thats because narusinsight was banned stevie. there are a couple other versions of the blue velvet band if your interested....


----------



## pariah (May 12, 2009)

kinda old but i enjoyed writing it


-faded albums 11-19-06

black and white albums
what happened to the colour
grab some paint
pick up a roller
drain the rainbow
stop the rain
let the wind blow
refrain from hate
just let it go
when relaxed
brains collapse
float freely
go dreamy
treat sweetly
package neatly
and make another
colours come back
with every good act
so step back
keep track
and gather fact
beyond fiction
so surreal
our energy
is something no one can steal


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (May 13, 2009)

Roseman said:


> some SCREENS do not have a REP button, change it to Blazn07 to see Rep Button.
> 
> 
> ROSES ARE RED,
> ...



you have a rep button. and so do other people. it seems only the "strangers" dont have one.


----------



## budsmoker87 (May 13, 2009)

I call this one "ode to poetry"

got published recently, performed w/J.Ivy from def jam recently at a university, and i've won several shows since I started doing open mic's in march. I've always written but did it as a form of therapy for myself...but now that i'm sharing it, here's one i wrote about poetry 

(it's about how poetry is always there for me, through good times and bad...and how "the pen always understands me" since writing is therapeutic for me)

when joyfullness illuminates life like a beam
inspiration ensues and flows free like a stream
when chaos echos response to my questions
the answers are written as poetic lessons
when emotion prevails and i'm tangled and grief
pen and paper restore the greatest relief
when tragedy strikes and i'm lost in despair
when my heart can't repair and nobody's there
when distraight by motives that cloud my view
like fog on a mountain or morning dew
when intangible secrets are trapped from release
and can't be conveyed to others through speech
or when i deem my own words incomplete or uncanny
i find solace in truth that my pen understands me


----------



## RadioKills (May 15, 2009)

budsmoker87 said:


> I call this one "ode to poetry"
> 
> got published recently, performed w/J.Ivy from def jam recently at a university, and i've won several shows since I started doing open mic's in march. I've always written but did it as a form of therapy for myself...but now that i'm sharing it, here's one i wrote about poetry
> 
> ...


 pretty sick


----------



## budsmoker87 (May 15, 2009)

thanks guy, i've enjoyed reading everybody's poems, keep writin dudes n dudettes !!



As reality transcends space and time
communication is flawed yet thoughts reign divine
minutes morph into hours and hours last days
eternities pass in euphoric haze
as music and dance harmonize intertwined
vivid colors and patterns prance through my mind
yet suddenly entranced with thoughts so profound
that senses elude all distractions around
my mind and spirit float free like the breeze
and leave endless questions branched out like trees
surroundings dictate my mood at the moment
so i alter my setting so I can control it
but i change my setting to gauge the effect
i've grown used to this high so i explore new depths
and though my brain remains tricked and tickled
the realm eventually fades like calm water ripples


(about tripping on mushrooms haha)


----------



## MediMary (May 15, 2009)

hello new growth. I enjoyed you're poem, here is one for you that I have always enjoyed. 
Desiderata*

Go placidly amid the noise and the haste, 
and remember what peace there may be in silence.

As far as possible, without surrender, 
be on good terms with all persons. 
Speak your truth quietly and clearly; 
and listen to others, 
even to the dull and the ignorant; 
they too have their story. 
Avoid loud and aggressive persons; 
they are vexatious to the spirit.

If you compare yourself with others, 
you may become vain or bitter, 
for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself. 
Enjoy your achievements as well as your plans. 
Keep interested in your own career, however humble; 
it is a real possession in the changing fortunes of time.

Exercise caution in your business affairs, 
for the world is full of trickery. 
But let this not blind you to what virtue there is; 
many persons strive for high ideals, 
and everywhere life is full of heroism. 
Be yourself. Especially do not feign affection. 
Neither be cynical about love, 
for in the face of all aridity and disenchantment, 
it is as perennial as the grass.

Take kindly the counsel of the years, 
gracefully surrendering the things of youth. 
Nurture strength of spirit to shield you in sudden misfortune. 
But do not distress yourself with dark imaginings. 
Many fears are born of fatigue and loneliness.

Beyond a wholesome discipline, 
be gentle with yourself. 
You are a child of the universe 
no less than the trees and the stars; 
you have a right to be here. 
And whether or not it is clear to you, 
no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should.

Therefore be at peace with God, 
whatever you conceive Him to be. 
And whatever your labors and aspirations, 
in the noisy confusion of life, 
keep peace in your soul. 

With all its sham, drudgery, and broken dreams, 
it is still a beautiful world. 
Be cheerful. Strive to be happy.


----------



## NewGrowth (May 15, 2009)

MediMary said:


> hello new growth. I enjoyed you're poem, here is one for you that I have always enjoyed.
> Desiderata*
> 
> Go placidly amid the noise and the haste,
> ...


Thanks, that is one of my favorite poems!! There is a musical adaptation by lazyboy, you should look it up.


----------



## budsmoker87 (May 15, 2009)

MediMary said:


> hello new growth. I enjoyed you're poem, here is one for you that I have always enjoyed.
> Desiderata*
> 
> Go placidly amid the noise and the haste,
> ...


this is awesome- just the thing i need to hear sometimes actually

it's funny cuz when i write, it often comes out as dark or cynical, but im just getting all the dark thoughts off my chest....whereas this is therapeutic to the reader as well

g00000d shit


----------



## MediMary (May 15, 2009)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> you have a rep button. and so do other people. it seems only the "strangers" dont have one.


Do I have a rep button?


----------



## NewGrowth (May 16, 2009)

budsmoker87 said:


> this is awesome- just the thing i need to hear sometimes actually
> 
> it's funny cuz when i write, it often comes out as dark or cynical, but im just getting all the dark thoughts off my chest....whereas this is therapeutic to the reader as well
> 
> g00000d shit


I agree, I don't think my stuff is cynical though; sometimes dark. Theraputic yes, poetry is very meditative to me. I only started writing when I was inspired by love and suffering both. Works of wisdom like Desiderata are amazing to me. Thanks for sharing all your stuff guys.



MediMary said:


> Do I have a rep button?


You sure do, I gave you some rep earlier.


----------



## MediMary (May 16, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> You sure do, I gave you some rep earlier.


thanks new


----------



## Cheech Wizard (May 19, 2009)

After hundreds of doses of Reality-Revealer
you'll become a believer
this i swear to the god Shiva
at age 16 I became a psychic receiver
I did this with acid, shrooms and kind reefer
if you think im a spacey deciever
we'll butt heads like Keifer
and you can feel the blade of my cleaver
im no deciever or a pacifast either
Im a dream-weaver when im sick with the fever
a booby feeler, a skinny fuck resembling Mike Seaver
I get lots of chicks and treat her like I dont need her
now Im a women healer, plus I go down on beaver
a wheeler-dealer, a wet kiss stealer
doesnt hurt Im hung like a horse neither


----------



## kebnutkush (Jun 29, 2009)

Here's some stuff that I've written over the years. Just tid-bits I found on my computer after viewing this thread and deciding to share. I keep most of my writings in notebooks as opposed to the computer, so I'll look through my books and figure out some extras to share. 

My writings are almost always stream of conscious and flow the speed of my thoughts... fingers or jotting.

There's a multitude of influence, it doesn't take much venture to say that some are definitely drug influenced/ induced while others are from lack of sleep or just observation and random jotting.

Influence comes in all forms.

Hope you like

*The use of "you" isn't always ment as a definite, more often in the indefinite form.*

1) 

To grasp lightning and shake with thunder, we know that the veins of life exist within her hands.

2) 

We are of memories regaurding moments, moments eclipsed by years, years offering life times drawing near.

Distant futures on the head of a pin, trash is a can tumbling forth unfolding maps telling stories in foot print patch work.

Smile empty window sill the birds will continue to speak with you.

I know the tragic nothings whispered under the door mats breath, "where is the key?".

Trace my heart in frost bitten silence, I freeze, how deep I freeze at the thought of a commercial existence.

Template cookie cutters produce more drones to loan interruption and corrupt a covanlent bond.

Submerse a cadence in a cascading turbulent self, then speak of a lasting effort.

Maybe the constellations have an ordinance to follow, they lead answeres our way that remain deaf to our questions.

Gestating crazy legs tip toe through the tulips attached to aborted mechanical babies, feasting upon the banished shame of thinking unorthodox.

Approximately the worst horrors hover around every doorway waiting to engulf and unravle deadly sins for suffering.

So deduct to conduct a peaceful, feastful, full bellied existence, be it what it may of a choice you once made. 

Once at a standstill waiting for perpetual motion.

3)

I've found myself once more, every piece scattered across oblivion. The journey through souls has rendered me stronger, double stitched as to not loose my stuffing.

I've fallen from your second hand color changing involvement, and it's blissful. I'm no longer a thirsty planet, parched from your drought of words.

I'm whole again, I'm me again.

Never again to feel the salt you rubbed into my wounds. I've kicked those flowers from my bed because their roots were poison.

I'm beautiful.

4)

I am juxtaposed. So many thoughts, so many actions, so many feelings, so many reactions. Every part of me is of something that doesn't fit, to somehow make up this being known as SELF.I am of tradition, as much as I am of abstract radicalism. I am a circle with no end, yet I am not here, nor there, my edges touch beyond reason. To me left is right, and right is left, up is neither it self nor down. Each direction is what we make of it and deem. My sight is not tinted by glasses, only shaded by hands. I am of earth that is fertile, only made so by raging fires and added water. My words are not true, or false, they are just, infinite. We are all of opinion, a reciprocating reason that cannot be proved right or wrong. I am a seed placed here to grow and indulge myself in the knowledge of history, but to be free from it to create my own abstraction. I am surreal, the clock on the wall, the ring on your finger, the feeling in your chest, the tower that casts a shadow into the halls where we used to frolic. I am a kiss hard on the lips, I am what remains. 

5)

May we set the hands back instead of destroy the future? Someone threw a wrench into what seemed like a well oiled infinite machine. But nothing is infinite, not even the mind.

6) 

How complex can something be before it rakes it's own downfall?

Before there is a collapse?

Before there is shame?

How often must one change their oily skies to prevent the afforementioned conclusion?

I guess I'll have to converse with the birds on this one... The jury is at lunch.

7)

So when does the curtain draw? When will the stage light up, and the performance begin?

I've often waited for these times, to give up the ghost and sink my teeth in... swim around a little... test the water.

But lately I sit back and watch it all unfold in teloscopic nature, each turn showing a larger and greater division.

All I ask is the time, to sit and view, to peer and formulate... congeal and mesh.

I've danced and spun to find my gravity only without a bearing point, just bearing existence.

I wait back for the right tide to sweep a coast and that's when I ride.

But when does one escape, when does one roam free and fall victim only to themselves?



You're but a curious question mark, as to when the world will end.

I see it in your eyes everyday.

I see it in all of your belongings,

I see it as your chest rises and falls only to satisfye the curious question mark you are.

Only a question, never an answere.

9)

Cast away calligraphy from a poets pen. These ink marks are misplaced, misspelled sentences logged down in the memorandum otherwise known as servival of the fittest. This is not how the story was written. Scape goat burnt finger tips, reaching for what is to hot, just to hot, we can dream can't we? Say the words, that which is drawn to me, becoming of me. Gastly decible distorted disaster, it's that ringing in our ears, an epitomy of your greatest hopes and your greatest fears. Textiles and time pieces, representations of deed, recipricating thrice the taking. Composed of stolen bread waiting in shadows of gallows, a parachute please? A parachute please, before we hit the ground? Let's say we end this moment in a sence of self wallowing, self consuming gestation (offer rebirth?). These thoughts which tear us from our jaws, bleeding gums, broken thumbs, trying to turn this doors knob. Pass on, vomit memories of when you could remember my face, my voice, my mind so much like yours. Come on Say those words that once sparked gasoline in our hearts. Life... Noxious fumes which fuel this machine... Our frames rust and fall, waiting is the mind, trapped inside broken walls. Disintigrate, tragically purge your blood, your flesh, your clones from the plate you produced. When chalk is wiped from the black board, a ghost image remains, in retrospect, we are all chalk waiting to be wiped from life's black board, arn't we all but preconceived ghosts? 

I love you Grandpa.

10)

Atoms skamper away when they're weak, to fall and lay a path of chaos, chain reactions change the curvature of sight.

11)

To be a tree, I could stretch my arms in fashions of forever. Affix myself inside the ground becoming attune with the soil, harmony in first class accomplisment. Turn a plot into a home, where I could rest my roots, tap into the resource known as life. Change colors to match my feelings in the seasons, my rainbow cycles in static position. Offer shade for my family in the scorche of a blister day. I sit and listen as I watch you come and go down the generations, I look out between the light to notice the calibre of exisitence, and when my time comes... please make use of my bones.

12)

I've been twisted, my shape contorts but I maintain who I am. I'm lost in an ink blot pattern of two, each a puddle where composure slips aside and fallen are of the words we speak until the fly traps close. Our CPU's pressed to seek further input, our minds eyes are the jumper in which the data flows, even during dream. Beautiful fruit conjure up hope for tomorrow, the depth unknown past the thickness of our skulls. To trust and consume, a little bit here and there, the pressures of emotion lead torches down the dark paths. If there is light we can see, our eyes are not polished. Symbols emerge projecting from our souls, upon the wall is where we read, let it be noted we sign our names in finger prints. We glow, to start a campagne or silloutte of light in the dark texture background. Fingers embrace, thumb war captions, tangled legs among soft sheet landscapes. The thought pattern during the foggy eyed journey to the land of residence rendered me floored. I just want you to know.... it ment something to me.

13)

I cough blood upon your face, it's a portrait I paint daily. I cough blood in essence of regaurd, but disregaurd that because it doesn't matter anyway, you're still ripe, and I'm still distant like the moon in your eyes.

14)

Lightning.... strike.... heart stops. My bones leeched lesser the marrow. I collapse without structure, composure still stable, out by ten fold and counting. Please prop me up against life for a second... ahhh a breath of carbon, maybe re-animation is a possability... my grave plot not marked yet... sign on the dotted line that just so happens to be your epitaph. My teeth broken through my lips, you decided it's fortunate for you to cleanse me with your tongue. Dance dance dance with your wooden legs, motion leaves in an absence of relation.

15)

I am but fluid in a lung of confusion. Potentially regurgitated humidity for others to contract and adhere to.


----------



## ruderalis88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Paint your nails red
Paint your lips red
Paint the world red
Paint it red

Dye your hair red
cry your eyes red
bleed your veins dead
go to bed.


These are my most favourite bits of poetry i've written in the last few years. I hope you enjoy.

Speak Softly

War on the was on terror has begun
so wipe your tears away and take a breath.
Unblur your eyes and try to choose your gun
paint, bullet, art; remove your right to death.
Urban warfare, revolution's first child, spreads her wings and proclaims that "Man Did This" 
This love, this art will one day be exiled;
provisional, but freedom always is.

Night falls, the walls of the city are ours
reclaim our ground, the street belongs to us.
Away from them we hide by daylight hours
coloured streets, painted stains we leave and thus
our lives fragmented, stories, you can see;
beauty is not enough, but art could be.


For Fianna

Once, in reply to a doubt, I asked someone who i love very much "How could you say such a thing? You know i love you more than possums and intelligent monkeys and silver engines and left handed anguses ETC. Also, amber buttons on green checkered silk. Which is poetic, no matter which way you look at it." And i meant every word.

The Moon And I

Subtly, it was a Sunday, i lit 
and smoked awhile.
Upon the grassy verge i lay
and glared at the moon - she dared
to wear a mocking smile.

My heart bared, uninfected,
i touched the near night sky.
So far away from everything,
and my emotions undirected
the moon and i, we cried.

Sipped shyly, the night's cool air,
waved to the moon's own man.
Playing as he was a teardrop prayer 
on a silver lute. Silver notes, floating
down to land, on silver threads
who left their silver there.

Call to her myth though he's silent
save his lonely notes of pain.
Her mouth was empty and so i lent
her my words to sing over and over
and over again.

The moon sang and i listened
and the silver music held my head.
Our heartbeats slowly quickened 
and i fell asleep on the grass, my bed.

You walked away

if in my moment i held no fear;
as i stood alone, in the moment,
growing old,
the heavy clouds i saw but said no words for you to hear,
it's for the waves that lapped my lonely feet
were cold.


----------



## kebnutkush (Jun 30, 2009)

Here are some more.

16)

Like a sundial always depicting the proper time, the time of beauty and appreciation. Dials blush in their modesty, yet defy age with their arms stretched for all. Such a gem, such a rare form, no mold, no dialect prosperous enough to form cognitive language, no words suffice. The word beauty and related terms are just a suffix for the "beauty" that no words can explain. That suffix following a string of descriptors may only be explained in one word... love... it's all around us as we breath it each day, but that mere word (beauty) encompasses more then our hollow minds may comprehend, inter-dimensional, physical and internal prosperity, the ration of perfection devine in all it's flaw.


----------



## potifull (Jul 7, 2009)

pulled into the black sin
gone and left with just one end
wishing on nuthin
to hope for something
lost in my head
comainy just like stale bread
i can see what i have left
i am just blind for all i have left
if you could come with me what would you say
if you could come and see would you want to stay
so here i sit away from all of this
crying out loud trying figure out all of this
yet all i can see is the black sin 
all i can hear is where this will end
and all my lips can do is grin.

may be abit of topic but i like it...lol


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Jul 7, 2009)

i like that man. whats it about exactly.


----------



## potifull (Jul 8, 2009)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> i like that man. whats it about exactly.


 thanx for the rep. ( i need it....lol)


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Jul 8, 2009)

haha no problem. answer my question


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 21, 2009)

Some cool stuff on this thread now, thanks for all your contributions guys!

I wrote a new one just have to find it . . .


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 21, 2009)

*Marijuana
*
Pot is a Weapon of Peace
Marijuana is a threat to the powers that be

Allow us to smoke, and grow 
Allow Herb to inspire many

Marijuana, inspiration for a peaceful revolution
Mind expansion for the common people

Marijuana the answer
Beyond Corporate Empires

Marijuana a solution
To Global empire building
Mindless Consumerism
Global Warming

Marijuana the muse
For
Peace


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 22, 2009)

ok i just am makin this up right now.... i think i am high enough =) 

hashish is brown 
weeds from the ground 
oils are pure
i dropped my blunt on the floor

ganj is from god
and o how its so odd
by smoking two bowls
till red as hot coals

i feel as im high
so high i could fly
so set me away
into a sway

then i fall down 
and the cycles complete,(in a whisper) with me on the ground.................... and all of you snapp lolz

i honestly just make this up and i think it is beautifull im subscribed and think everyone should try some freestyle =)


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 30, 2009)

*What Keeps Mankind Alive?*


And now, the ballad of the question 
What keeps mankind alive? 

You gentlemen who think you have a mission 
To purge us of the seven deadly sins 
Should first sort out the basic food position 
Then start your preaching, that's where it all begins 

You lot who preach restraint and watch your waist as well 
Should learn for once the way the world is run 
However much you twist, or whatever lies you tell 
Food is the first thing, morals follow on 

So first be sure that those, who are now starving 
Get proper helpings, when we all start carving 

What keeps mankind alive? 
What keeps mankind alive, the fact that millions 
Are daily tortured, starved, silenced, and oppressed 
Mankind can keep alive, thanks to his aptitude 
For keeping his humanity repressed 
And now for once, you must try to face the facts 
Mankind is kept alive by bestial acts 
And now for once, you must try to face the facts 
Mankind is kept alive by bestial acts

By: William S. Burroughs


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 30, 2009)

dam all that effort and not even a comment or +rep,,,,,, dam my shit must suck lol


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 30, 2009)

i grow everglades bud said:


> dam all that effort and not even a comment or +rep,,,,,, dam my shit must suck lol


I liked it bro, there is some other cool freestyle shit on here. This thread is weird it blows up from time to time and then it's just dead. People have posted some cool stuff though.


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 30, 2009)

lol yeah i know i have read most of it lmao, i love this thread!!
im gonna start workin on some shit!!


----------



## HighMaintenance (Sep 5, 2009)

All We Need

Rest is all we need.
Smoke a little weed.
Every mind in motion,
We pass by this commotion.
Take a backseat in this traffic,
Let a friend control your havoc.
Don't fret and take a puff
Relax and loosen up.

- Artist


----------



## UptheDownstair (Sep 5, 2009)

Every day I long for her...​ 
Gazing longingly at images
...renderings on paper and screen​ 
Of beautiful buds
of God-given plants​ 
Mesmerized by glistening crystals
Entranced by perfect fan-shaped leaves​ 
I'm a hungry dog inches away from a steak dripping with blood​ 
With society's rules the chain​ 
​ 
that keeps me from tearing that thing to shreds​


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Sep 5, 2009)

_Rabbit Hole_

follow me and ill lead you astray
please dont tell me; keep your feelings at bay
fine you can tag along but dont complain about the destination
its a spiral downward thatll become your occupation

intoxtion is the only requirement down here
please, have another beer
i like to call this place the rabbit hole
each time seeing how deep i can go

so youve stuck around through all it has to provide
the good the bad; at times you left to hide
these pills down here have a twist
here, take 8 and turn your world into a mist

you took me by surprise
learned to raise my eyes
youve pulled me out the rabbit hole
cuz little did i know

you weren't following me; you were saving me.

-stevie

dedicated to little miss sunshine


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks guys! Keep em coming!
-NG


----------



## tea tree (Sep 5, 2009)

A poem for RIU

I tend the garden
I tend the pain
I grow against 
What is wet
To drown by
By Bright light
I survive by
I till pots
And tents
And ducts
For green rows
With teaspoons
Of bacteria
And worm repose
I cant count what 
Easing my pain
Has led me to know
Firing it up a night
This which is pleasantly
drier than bones
women maturing 
always for a man
seems to make 
a home. The essence
of sense, thc and cbd
and eternal growth 
in my beds.


----------



## tea tree (Sep 5, 2009)

lol, I thought of another one,

I have a green thumb now.
I should have been dead by now.
I am alive and tilling life now.
I have females of a species.
I have lights that are bright.
I have redheads and diamonds
In photo tents waiting like models
Pruned by my hand, practiced, I have 
Trained my own medicine in the west
Now I am older now. Now I am alive 
More now, thinking I was only a pirate,
I am now green and no longer alone now. 
I know how now to work the hoe now. 
Laughing a girl says to me not better than
Me now! I have to pay the electricity now.


----------



## UptheDownstair (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks NG, and thanks for starting the thread! I changed the font on mine haha! Didnt even notice because I was using the "fancy gray" style so it looked just fine to me  

Peace.


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Sep 6, 2009)

i am what i am 
i eat lots of ham
i grow trees really tall
and pick them in fall
they sway through the day
while i sleep life away 
i check them for bugs 
and return big huge buds
their lush, green and mean
when you smoke them i mean
and time it is now, to toke a bowl down,

+REP IF YOU LIKED!!


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Sep 8, 2009)

i love this thread , i dont understand why more people dont use there creativity lol


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Sep 8, 2009)

Gentlemen prefer blonds
thats why i fuck a brunette
its 10 am and my dicks
already been wet
I ate some granola
smoked some dank herb
talked to my dog
while he shat on the curb
now Im sitting at work
listening to jerks
waiting to go home
and beam up like Kirk


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Sep 8, 2009)

Work,work work
please go away
clients bitches liars
Ive shown you the way
now please go away
dont call me on
nights and weekend holidays
your too fat and ugly
to be such a bitch
lose my number
go someplace else (hell?)
Im quick to drop a liar 
like a Mysticclown
you make me frown
dont need your 
business
shove it up your
disgusting vagina


thats about an annoying customer... sorry


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Sep 8, 2009)

lol i like the mysticlown reference


----------



## leeny (Sep 9, 2009)

...& here I come Thompte
full force- don't underestimate me
you were the first fool on my list
I told you not to forget
but I guess your memory slipped

Too bad I've still got mine
cus you're about to get yours
it's your face: lookout! here comes the floor

It's a schoolyard principal
cus when I looked you in your eyes
I swore you I told no lies

You've got your Bars, Coors 
weed and closed doors

But no sympathy
felt when you
up and run away from me.


~lol Bro owes me 40 bucks~ POS doesn't know I hold a grudge. sorry I went all mc150 on yall


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 9, 2009)

Fuck yeah leeny!


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Sep 9, 2009)

lmao, that was way more hard core than mystic lmao


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Sep 10, 2009)

At a concert the other night
I saw an old friend from my youth
looked like he got in a knife fight
he was sliced up like fruit
so messed up the evil men do
to me it doesnt compute
a nice kid gets jumped, kicked
stabbed, robbed and sliced 
by punks who attack like mice
rats, cowards takes many dicks
to feel like men- a group of pussies
with knives attack one small man
gets me sad to think of my dude, 
getting kicked, stabbed, slashed by 
gangbanger thug coward youths
he made it to his ma's crib
and passed out in the tub
with slashed face and neck sliced ear to ear
and stab wounds covered in blood...
but my boy had no fear
thankful eventually found by his ma
my once handsome buddy 
now looks like Jigsaw
He has a great attitude, hes resilient
and for sure will prevail
cops arrest nice kids for flowers
and his attackers remain free of jail
Id like to get my hands on them 
and take them apart
in a group they act tough
but one on one they sweet tart
fuck these kind of people
I wish they would die
I am a peaceful guy
but believe in an eye for an eye
I am left asking why? Why?
what is fun or cool getting wasted and 
stabbing almost killing a nice guy for no reason?

true story


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Sep 10, 2009)

dam man, this happend to a buddy of mine too
i loved it , i feel the heart behind that shit bro 
good post!! sorry about your buddy, luckily i knew who did it and cant imagine not being able to do anything !
stay strong live hard and smoke your herb


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah man, it was tough seeing him like that.... people are messed up....


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 11, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Yeah man, it was tough seeing him like that.... people are messed up....


Here's some ridiculous poetry Joe Biden spewed at ground zero today 9/11. All I could do was roll my eyes and try not to laugh. 

"Tell me about despair, yours, and I will tell you mine, wrote the poet Mary Oliver," Biden said. "Meanwhile, the world goes on. Meanwhile the sun and the clear pebbles of rain are moving along the landscapes, over the prairies and the deep trees, the mountains and the rivers. Meanwhile the wild geese high in the blue air are headed home again . Whomever you are, no matter how lonely, the world offers itself to your imagination call to you like a wild goose, harsh and exciting. Over and over announcing your place in the family of things."

the world offers itself to your imagination call to you like a wild goose, harsh and exciting? LMAO


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Sep 11, 2009)

seriously, there is not much that dont make sence to me but that is definatly one of them, who would read that at a fuckin memorial of the biggest tragity on american soil to date?
why is this BLACK administration proving to be a fuckin misteak?
oh yeah hes a fuckin liar!!


----------



## akafatal (Oct 13, 2009)

it is such a tragedy,
to lose someone for eternity
to never see them or feel
death is cruel, death is certain
i wish death was curable
but death is certain,death is a whisper
not like a child's voice,
but like a raging storm
death is here, death is for everybody
but death does not happen once
death of a child, death of a mother
death of my friend, death of my happiness
i saw death in my sleep
i lost to death , but
death never touched me
i looked closely in his eyes,
the reason i found for his mercy
everbody i loved was there
they were in his control,
death won the fight
death got me,without
touching me


----------



## UptheDownstair (Oct 14, 2009)

akafatal said:


> it is such a tragedy,
> to lose someone for eternity
> to never see them or feel
> death is cruel, death is certain
> ...


Wow, thats a powerful expression of yourself for your first post here on Roll it Up. I really liked it and you are clearly a gifted writer. You must have had to experience death first-hand to have such a clear understanding of it. 

And Im sorry for any grief you've had to go through.

Yes death is a curious thing about life. I find myself almost daily wondering if our awareness and fear of it is with us soley because of our very consciousness and awareness. 

Do animals fear the death of their loved ones?

Do animals have loved ones? I belive they do. I believe love is universal and that every form of life knows it, no matter how small or seemingly-insignificant. 

A jackel must see the bleached bones of his departed brother on the baked sands of the desert he wanders. 

But does he form the thought in his relatively-unevolved mind that he will someday know the same fate? 

Does he wonder if that skeleton was a jackel he knew at one point? 

Does he even recognize that the bones before him are from another jackel? 

Since no one will ever know the answers to any of these questions (in this life anyway), they are meerly thought-provoking, and perhaps even comforting (for me anyway).

For marijuana has helped me to the realization of how indescribably-amazing and wonderful life is. And not just this life we internet-surfers and pot-smokers are in right now. I mean all life. 

The universe. 

Because of marijuana I no longer fear death. Curiosity now over-rides any fear I may have had in the past. 

I have faith in the unquestionable wonder of the universe and I acknowlege that no creature in the physical-realm will ever be able to have any certianty as to what really happens, what is right, whether there is an all-mighty creator "out there".

We're just along for the ride and I think we should just learn to feel gratitude for that. And learn to embrace - and let go of - the fear that will always come with it.

I still fear the death of my loved ones, though I can recognize that the fear I feel is only of the hurt I will undoubtedly feel for losing them.

That may sound selfish, but as I said I have no fear of death. So I can only extend the _reasons_ I feel no fear onto every other life around me. 

For if I do not fear death because of the awesomness I anticipate after this life is finished, I must be able to anticipate no less for every other life in the universe (and on this planet; in my country; in my state; in my city; on my street; in my family). 

Just as we were all conceived and born into this world the same way, so shall we all die and leave it in the same way. 

Therefore death should not be feared or mourned. We should instead celebrate the lives of those we know who pass-on the next realm of this universe and anticipate the hope of meeting them again when we, ourselves pass-on. 

Thanks for sharing your poem with us and I hope my words may be able to give you some comfort. Take care.


----------



## akafatal (Oct 14, 2009)

its gud to know tht it means sumthin for u


----------



## UptheDownstair (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah, sorry if it was a bit heavy...I had a few beers in me when I wrote it.


----------



## jwn (Oct 20, 2009)

*Without Love*

All in nature ends in tragedy 
and I was the first to finally fade away 
from my grandfather&#8217;s memories. 
Well how long &#8216;til the day my memories of him finally fade away? 
Dissolving into gray.

Is breathing just the ticking of an unwinding clock? 
Counting down the time it takes for you to comprehend the sheer magnitude of 
every single precious breath you&#8217;ve ever wasted?

I did everything I could. 
I bargained with the universe to take my life instead of hers. 
But no amount of money, drugs, or tears could keep her here. 
What purpose did her suffering serve?

So much misery. 
So much indifference
to so much suffering.
We can become tempted by appeals to hatred. 
But this world ain&#8217;t nothing more than what we make of it.

Revenge ain&#8217;t no solution to the inevitable pain 
every single one of us must face in losing the kindred spirits in our lives. 
Lives so brief, so disappointing, so confusing. 

As Cronie slipped away I held her in my arms, reduced to 
&#8220;Please don&#8217;t leave me. What will I do?&#8221; 
this cosmic sadness, just here to remind you 
that without love, breathing is just the ticking of...


---Propagandhi


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks guys some really good stuff.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Oct 20, 2009)

Haiku is simple. 

Yet, often it makes no sense. 

Hippopotamus.


----------



## naboo (Oct 20, 2009)

Sex drugs rock n roll,
Speed weed gun control,
Lifes a bitch and then you die,
So fuck the law and lets get high


----------



## redivider (Oct 20, 2009)

i'm the sound that will liberate
the sound that will percolate
the minds of those that
think they can regulate
my actions
to them it's an attraction
it gives them satisfaction to know
we don't have no passion
so come on people please unite
go pick up your gun and join the fight
this revolution starts tonight
if you're too scared
stay home, and sit tight....


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Oct 22, 2009)

jwn said:


> *Without Love*
> 
> All in nature ends in tragedy
> and I was the first to finally fade away
> ...


i really liked this one. +rep


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Oct 22, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Anybody else into poetry? I thought we could post our poems or any favorite poems written by others here i will start:
> 
> *Happiness Is Only Real When Shared*
> 
> ...


hey I like that.

here's a haiku i wrote stoned a long while ago ha

to think or to do?
think for me, and do for you
-but never be me


----------



## JimmyPot (Oct 22, 2009)

He wanted to die
he couldn't live the working mans life
8 hours away a day
from the one he loved most
His TV
so he turned it into a suicide machine
to kill him on new years eve
When the ball drops 
the hammer drops
then hell be gone
he looks into the screen as if it had eyes
I know that man is going to try and fuck his tv tonight
rub down her boobtube
your so pissed off
because you cant get your dick in the screen
America is obsessed
and in love with their tv


----------



## Twiz420 (Oct 22, 2009)

*My Lil Duck*
Me and my duck have such good times
We play and we laugh and tell silly rhymes 
I tell you my duck; he's oh so cool
I remember the time I brought him to school
My friends there all loved him their eyes filled with glee
No one had known how much fun a ducky could be
I love my duck hes my very best friend
When I'm with him I wish time doesn't end
By the way where is my ducky?
Oh where can he be?
Out in the street I hear a large truck
Screeching of breaks; SPLAT! OH FUCK!


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Oct 24, 2009)

hahaha i love the way yours ended twiz420


----------



## akafatal (Oct 25, 2009)

disappearing, wishes in the mist
i lost my patience, became a wishlist

i can lose being here, kill me if you want
but please, don't go, you will go wrong

may be another time would be a better time
to cross my fingers, elevate the sky

heaven has made me greedy, needy n weak
what i know can not be revealed


----------



## N0iZ (Oct 26, 2009)

Lost my head
Up outer space
Far away from here
And all the human race
Where the sun is just
Another tiny star
It doesn't make a difference
Doesn't change who we are

And the constellations
Are within my reach
And I can walk on stardust
Like a sandy beach
While the world behind me
Starts to fade away
But I've found my peace
And Now I'm here to stay

It's the holy grail
Of a thousand dreams
Such a peaceful place
Lost to your silent screams
And we don't have to die
Cause we were never livin
Like we can't find hell
Because we're lost in heaven

If you come with me
To a better place
Where you have no limits
And no foes to face
We can ran away
From the world below
And where we're running to
Nobody will ever know


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm really enjoying these!


----------



## jact55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Although i should try, i cannot pry into something that is none of my business. but but wait, whos problem is this? is life so fucked up that you have to slit your own wrist?
everyone cried due to the event of your suicide, i should have tried. what were you thinking, did you want a free ride?

that cliff looks daunting, though your problems are still haunting. life or death which one are you wanting? one step could end it all, your problems could go down with you, down as you fall. Come your hesitating, hurry up and make the call!

before your eyes your whole life crashes, some of your highs, but mostly your crashes. then the thought of your children pops into your mind, maybe you should sit down for a while and try to unwind. 

so what if your husband hurt you with his actions and lies, think of your children, look into their eyes. think of the suprise, the cries and dont forget about the why's. besides they would be nothing with just their piece of shit father, he never took care of them before, now why would he bother. 

Reason is coming back, yes, what were you thinking? oh, but if i go home, i'll just start back with the drinking. 

in this world of cruelty you've never been offered protection, doesnt jesus talk about a better second life, a resurrection? but in an instant you say "fuck it" and turn your back and walk in the right direction.


Now returning home to a husband who has been drinking, asks you were you've been and immediately starts swinging...in his room your oldest son is loudly singing.
probably to escape this violence and drama, you cant help but think about how he'll treat his baby's mama.

overwhelmed you run to the closest hotel, hopefully to escape this life known as hell.can you make it through the night? its hard to tell.

swigging a bottle of jack to keep your depression under suppression, why is this feeling your minds only obsession? aggression, all you've known from back to your father to now your spouse. beaten raped, hurt no matter what house.

Is there a point where the pain swells to a fatal explosion? soon seem to be the notion. 

as you continually hit the bottle, your tears start to stream. this is the end it is begining to seem. the blade gleams, as though just to catch your eye. i wonder what it is going to be like to die?

My whole life i have tried to do right, but always seems to fail. if i do this now i will most certainly go to hell. 

you press the blade to your wrist, but only to leave an impression. your regretting this already, but your lust for life continues to lessen. 

suddenly you make a slit, blood starts to ooze. reaching out you make a grasp for the booze. your clumsy fingers only knock it to the floor, you fall out of your chair, wondering what is in store.

finally an end to this struggle known as life, but was it worth it to abandon your title of mother and wife? its too late now, you have given into the knife. 

laying in red you start to lose conciousness. your last thoughts are"finally, for years i've been wanting this" the ultimate release, stillness, peace.


----------



## JeffTrash (Oct 30, 2009)

* The Heat Wave *

hold my hand and drag me around
hold my hand and bring me down
save your time on something else
save your laughs, on somebody else

My chest has a hole in it
the size of your fists
butterfly bullshit,wasted on
stupid shitty kids..

this sick game of
breaking hearts has
won me a few cuts and
lonley bed fights
sick to my stomach these
heat waves ripping me apart
the beat,beats us
the beat,beats us
And as you read,
Ive signed off


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 30, 2009)

*I CRY

*  Sometimes when I'm alone
I Cry, 
Cause I am on my own.
The tears I cry are bitter and warm.
They flow with life but take no form
I Cry because my heart is torn.
I find it difficult to carry on. 
If I had an ear to confide in, 
I would cry among my treasured friend, 
but who do you know that stops that long, 
to help another carry on.
The world moves fast and it would rather pass by.
Then to stop and see what makes one cry, 
so painful and sad. 
And sometimes...
I Cry 
and no one cares about why. 

Tupac Shakur


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 30, 2009)

Share | http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?pub=yenimedya&v=250&source=tbx-250&s=facebook&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.poemhunter.com%2Fpoem%2Ffallen-star-4%2F&title=Fallen%20Star%20by%20Tupac%20Shakur&content= http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?pub=yenimedya&v=250&source=tbx-250&s=myspace&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.poemhunter.com%2Fpoem%2Ffallen-star-4%2F&title=Fallen%20Star%20by%20Tupac%20Shakur&content= http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?pub=yenimedya&v=250&source=tbx-250&s=google&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.poemhunter.com%2Fpoem%2Ffallen-star-4%2F&title=Fallen%20Star%20by%20Tupac%20Shakur&content= http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?pub=yenimedya&v=250&source=tbx-250&s=twitter&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.poemhunter.com%2Fpoem%2Ffallen-star-4%2F&title=Fallen%20Star%20by%20Tupac%20Shakur&content= 


*Fallen Star*

 They could never understand
what u set out 2 do
instead they chose 2
ridicule u
when u got weak
they loved the sight
of your dimming
and flickering starlight
How could they understand what was so intricate
2 be loved by so many, so intimate
they wanted 2 c your lifeless corpse
this way u could not alter the course[COLOR=blue ! important][COLOR=blue ! important][/COLOR]

of ignorance that they have set
2 make my people forget
what they have done for much 2 long
2 just forget and carry on
I had loved u forever because of who u r
and now I mourn our fallen star

[/COLOR] Tupac Shakur


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 30, 2009)

*AND 2MORROW

*Today is filled with anger
fueled with hidden hate
scared of being outcast
afraid of common fate
Today is built on tragedies
which no one wants 2 face
nightmares 2 humanities
and morally disgraced
Tonight is filled with rage
violence in the air
children bred with ruthlessness
because no one at home cares
Tonight I lay my head down
but the pressure never stops
knawing at my sanity
content when I am dropped
But 2morrow I c change
a chance 2 build a new
Built on spirit intent of Heart
and ideals
based on truth
and tomorrow I wake with second wind
and strong because of pride
2 know I fought with all my heart 2 keep my
dream alive

 Tupac Shakur


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 30, 2009)

In the Event of My Demise

In the event of my Demise
when my heart can beat no more
I Hope I Die For A Principle
or A Belief that I had Lived 4
I will die Before My Time
Because I feel the shadow's Depth
so much I wanted 2 accomplish
before I reached my Death
I have come 2 grips with the possibility
and wiped the last tear from My eyes
I Loved All who were Positive
In the event of my Demise

 Tupac Shakur


----------



## BackDoorMan (Oct 31, 2009)

I ran away from you... i ran so far away I never thought i'd think of you... I put so many miles between your memory.. just to find you waiting when I got there. 


I changed my life just to escape your pain.. knowing the damage mine could do.. still when the lights go down my devils came to play. and I gotta know, just who the hell are you?

To show me how to lose? to revive a life just to bring it down, just who the hell are you to drag this out and leave it for the world to see, just who the hell are you?


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Nov 3, 2009)

Fuck mold
it can get a hold
of live colas 
that I coulda
smoked or
sold...


----------



## AANK (Nov 13, 2009)

I have been waiting for a very long time
its true, yes i have.
Time just passes, its all the same
sad nor happy it just wipes away
your dreams, your hates, your love
their all the same.
I have been waiting for a very long time
its true, yes i have
and time has taken all i ever had.


----------



## Double0verhead (Nov 13, 2009)

I got the smallest dick in town
its small in length 
and small all around
when I meet a new girl
her lips just frown
so it looks like 
its my pillow i shall pound


----------



## Steadmanclan (Nov 14, 2009)

Were you crying yesterday? In the corner by the cupboards where you thought no one would see? Are there things that drive you crazy within the subtle and the lazy, in which words were spat too far beyond your ability to retrieve? Do the cobwebs grow inside your mind? Reminding you what&#8217;s left behind&#8230; creating superficial blocks that suffocate all that you say. 
If the dreams could find release, would it create a better peace? One in which your fragile mind could find some semblance of relief? Or, if you mutilate the way in which you think and do and say, do you still remain the same deep underneath? And if so what is the matter with all the troubled souls who wander while their lives are bound to suffer in the streets until they cease?
Could it be you need direction, from a place of deep reflection, where your carnal mind can finally find some peace through your release?
Use your mind in different ways, day by day when you are speaking with the spiritual weaklings that are constantly beseeching you for cash to fund their daze? Or maybe look around you, and try to figure out just how you can attempt to make a difference with the latest greatest craze.
My real face you can&#8217;t ignore, even if you really want to, in your heart you feel it haunt you, as if you have lost the reason why you feel me when I&#8217;m near. Wonderful and complicated trying hard just to explain it knowing way deep down inside you can&#8217;t be special if you&#8217;re poor.


----------



## Steadmanclan (Nov 14, 2009)

JimmyPot said:


> He wanted to die
> he couldn't live the working mans life
> 8 hours away a day
> from the one he loved most
> ...


 
Blank faced and drooling. Just enough fire to stay warm but not enough to give light. Its probably a fairly dull way to go, but then again, too bright of a blaze may burn you. Day after day they sit there, grasping the ups and downs of their favorite reality T.V., and far too busy with that to take the time to look around and understand anything. Please look at me! PLEASE!! Ok ?
I feel like I could really just be happy in life if I were a movie star. Then everyone would have to love me Or maybe I could win the lottery. Id never work another day in my life.
Sit back, relax, and enjoy the ride. There is no reason to think, when all of your thoughts can be given to you without any effort on your own part. All you have to do is tune in. You can believe that everything will turn out just fine. You can believe anything you want.


----------



## I.dream.of.Ellen.Hickle (Nov 24, 2009)

So I've tried, too many times -
To fight for affection, so fuck your discretion and lies.
I'll compromise; discard what I'm needing,
Replace it  deceiving inside.


I can't pretend, that all of those bad days,
Will turn out too good in the end.
We stood strong, held on,
Through the brash realization,
That you were never really the one.


We live in a dark so cold with a soul so sold to the world.


It's time to leave, it's here we part,
Should have seen this coming, 
You were such a bitch from the start.
The door's shut; go home,
To cry in a room that is empty like you;
All alone.


We have lived in a lie so old - the truth can never be told.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 24, 2009)

Great stuff thanks a lot guys!


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 24, 2009)

*I refuse to be a slave any longer!*

1. I refuse to be a slave to this system that encourages me to get a monotonous job and stay there for years just for money . . .

2. I refuse to allow myself to push my spiritual beliefs on another person or to allow others to do the same . . . .

3. I refuse to allow myself to react violently in any way with people including verbally and when I have I will be the first to apologize and do so sincerely . . .

4.I refuse to accept for face value any and all media reports . . .

5. I resolve to own a gun as long as the second amendment stands . . .

6. I resolve to respect the views of others . . .

7. I resolve to help others in any way when called upon by them regardless of their social status or financial situation . . . 
.
8. I resolve to join the community of one through self-examination and positive effort . . .

9. And when I fail at all or any of these I will start over and try again in the next minute . . .


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 27, 2009)

Just go ahead, throw this life away cause it's all I can stand, damn right I feel this way and there's nothing you can say..


So don't pretend this is something you could fight for, save that for one you could hate, it's better when you're near.. but I fear the sun will shine if you're not here..


Don't bother, you never could, just save your lies, cuz you were the best and I don't need that..

So don't say it's something you could fight for, save it for one you could hate.. Things are better with you near, but the sun could shine brighter when you're not here...


I could onto every faded memory, but I'd rather smile another day.. I could never be enough for you, and I find that fine by me.. you were the one so cold, and I still suffer for the way that I am.


----------



## 123Michaelc (Dec 2, 2009)

I wrote this like a year ago... may not be too good but whateva.

If Heaven heals
And Hell hurts
Is the world we call earth
Nothing more than dirt?

Pain comes
Pain goes
We stay
Our choice is our own

God lives
We die
Our bodies become dust
Love becomes rust
And I hear nothing but lies

Fate chooses us
We cant deny it
Destiny is our calling
Our hearts believe this
People die for this
Ive bled for this.


----------



## akafatal (Dec 2, 2009)

something i always knew



are you the one who was robbed
by desires of a better life

its surprising how you still move on
when all you have is nothing left

are you the mother of a dying child
with wishes that can never be fulfilled

its surprising how you still move on
when all you have is about to leave

are you a sinner in search of redemption
who commited a crime unforgiven

its surprising how you still move on
when all you will have is eternal agony


----------



## Steadmanclan (Dec 2, 2009)

I do smoke herb every now and past.
I realize herbs not the worst or best.
But sometimes through this fog I see, everything inside the inner me.
I feel no wrong indulging so, it's the thread that holds each person's glow.
Now and then, this herb's a friend, I thank for the me it brings again.
Darkness then light comes to flight in my personal plight than I'm alright.
The stigma they attach is late and full of ignorance and hate. 
But leave it to the ones who glow to guide the way and help it grow.
In the end we'll find our friends, we know it, we're the alchemists.


----------



## manlookingj (Dec 2, 2009)

Idaho 2001 part 1

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Cold and confused,
Looking out from a strangers' room
Dark, Looming clouds
laying flat and vast. 
Looking for a ray to inspire my way.
Instead there is no substance,
but plenty to say.

Maybe it's just me, to lazy to see.
I know that it's me, dying to please.
Pleasing so much, nothing can be
more lonely than this.
more lonely than me.

These words should be more, 
of notes and plans for the future
Rather than a reflection of our own destiny.

Expected of so much, I'm bound to let down.
All of the ones that I love, will I never be found?
And in reflecting my thoughts, I make you feel more.
I'm so sorry to remind you, of a life we ignored.

No cars in the lot, and why should there be.
There's nothing left here, but the shadow me.
And I know it's just me, cold and confused.
Stairing and searching,out this strangers' room.*[/FONT]


----------



## manlookingj (Dec 2, 2009)

This is two of mine, but I'll stop and not bore all of you, hope you enjoy.

Something is Coming

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Something is coming
it's almost here
I've become so familar
to expect it near
In a darkend cloak
and a bare disquies
It parades before
my very eyes
But, I'm always accepting
for that's what I do best
evading the warnings
Ignoring the threat
Just to let it boil over
and then we will see
who was left standing
here you or me. *[/FONT]


----------



## 2much (Dec 3, 2009)

'twas the night before christmas, i was rolling a spliff
when a fat bearded fella musta' caught a good whiff
he came down my chimney in his fancy red suit
then he saw my red shotgun, ready to shoot
so he screamed "dude im santa, ive brought you some stash,
chocolate white widow and afghany hash
so we twisted some smoke and hoisted a few
i saw flying reindeer and thats when i knew
there realy is a santa boys and girls


----------



## freestyleandsmile (Dec 9, 2009)

I wrote this when I was 13

We live in a labyrinth society
only following the path most followed,
we can only praise the media for producing a T.V zombie for each home
A beating for those not yet infested,
The un-godlike grip that society can hold on a person is rancid
With the potential to be as bad as the poisonous gasses released in our air everyday,
We can only watch the clock until we breathe our last breath,
but we will not die, for we are already dead


----------



## freestyleandsmile (Dec 9, 2009)

Society Is Fucked

It's an ere where crack aint so wack, oil is a scam, and truth, wich we lack is bombin' troops in Iraq. Our President is black, but there's no change in the game, as wallstreet exchange poverty's helpin' hand. We're sinkin' in quick sand, 'cus money is tight, there's no unity to put up a fight, it just aint right, it just aint right.

No worries when you can spend money so God can send a helpin' hand, no worries we now control the muslim fam', no worries when you get the 600$ stimulis check, there's no one to put them in check, the people are sick, spend money on a vaccine pre prepared, it's hard when all the decent people in this world are barred, no worries in a dark era, cus it's just not enough to scare ya

It's an era that shows our true error, we're too clever, coming up with new ways to react, new ways to Kill Bill and comeback. We're outta luck, society is fucked, society is fucked. 

11/26/2009


----------



## Lukien (Dec 9, 2009)

The end of the world,
Would wait for a song 
Only a single one, 
Trust that's it's long 

Chaos in primary and secondary, 
Are of no mind while listening 
All your attention, 
Is focused on obsessing 

What could become, 
Is neither here nor there 
Such irrelevance- 
Insignificant fear 

Let fly your wilds, 
Loose them upon the un-imaginers 
Lost within their own devices, 
Naught could make you happier 

Than this last song, 
The last they'll ever be 
Standing there looking wondrous, 
With no reason to flee 

Forsaking all about, 
Is of no wrong 
While the world is succumbed, 
As you listen to your song


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 9, 2009)

Great stuff here thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Joe Fumeux (Jan 2, 2010)

here's one a wrote a while back

Epilogue

They say if effort is futile, why try?
Please explain why the rules don&#8217;t apply
Nothing is normal
But all of it is right

I thank you for all you have done
Even with this heart split in two
You and I could have so much fun
But hearing that I&#8217;m a good friend is nothing new

Silently, I gazed upon your healing smile
I feel as light as a feather
And like the 11 PM train
Reality comes rumbling through

Killing the peace

You&#8217;re my best friend
And I couldn&#8217;t be sadder
There is a longing for you that reaches farther than home
Could it be that I found where it really is?

The games you play with my heart have no intention
You are you
I am the only one to blame for my sorrow
But I have talents you do not know

My patience will last an eternity
So I write this thing you may never read
Waiting
Those other fish in the sea are pathetic

Live your life
Love who you love
Have all the fun in the world

And when your day goes wrong
I will be there holding you safe
Keeping you strong


----------



## Out2Learn (Jan 6, 2010)

Shadows of Unity

How do you caughterize,
The exit wounds of lies projected from the mouths of the machines,
Telling us what they calculate to be true,
Formalizing subliminal decay in the form of entertainment,
Entertaining the mass monkeys,
Trained from years of propoganda,
Prospering through the blood of the innocent,
Predicable weather,
Is all fun and games,
Until the tide changes in the foul direction of destruction,
Describing the incoherent thoughts of millions,
To afraid,
To afraid to see whats beyond their sheild of ignorance,
Repenting to a bias fairy-tale,
Forgive not,
Those who do not fret the consequences of their own actions,
Fragile minds,
Not strong enough to survive the bombs of the future,
One intricate web of imagination,
Creating their own sweet illusions of better days,
In wait of the time the web spreads,
Touching the darkest reaches of the soul,
Collecting the memories,
That will rebiuld the citites of days to come,
Those scars will not be forgotten,
But loved,
For the resemblance of passions triumph,
Over the assault of the faceless leaders,
Fearing the fall of thier own empires in the shadows of unity,
No longer will the tormrnted be silenced,
For the amounted voices,
Project words much stronger than any weapon,
Positively destructive,
The minds of the beautifully fragile,
Hearts beating together,
Cadence, Unity, and Serenity,
Harmonizing auras brighter than the stars,
In fields of green,
Shaking hands with sticky seven fingered friends,
Saturated with *T*he *H*uman *C*ure,
Forget not the past for it will reoccur,
With the knowledge comes the answer,
For preventing the demons of the past,
From polluting the minds of the hopefull......


----------



## fez (Jan 13, 2010)

hi peeps,
heres a little poem i made while smokin weed in Brazil (i was there from the UK to do a little art project).

There's spiders everywhere,
little spiders in my hair,
are they poisonous?
I don't know!


----------



## Concord Dawn (Jan 21, 2010)

wrote this 1 night when i was coked out, LoL



what have you done to me?
a shadow of pain as feelings disappear.
once we were together in wonder,
wide-eyed and innocent,
but your love drifted away.
a clouded pool of memory,
in a haze of sorrow. slender beams of moonlight enter
this darkened chamber as i kneel,
the night falls in a heavy, suffocating mist, entwined are we.
the understanding for which your lust
flares once, then dies,
swallowed by your obsession.
all hope dies.
your passion throbs no more.
how could you abandon me?
our dark emotions surround us, crying, hurting.
save us from ourselves.
always lost, always alone,
frozen here, waiting.
tortured forms wrought in panes of glass loom as
dust dances in the air,
forming an image in my mind,
sparing not my naked soul.
i raise my head, now kneeling before
this oblivious fate. tears follow love, follow pain,
love torn apart. tears on a lover's face, i still love you.​blade 4/5/07


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Jan 21, 2010)

A HAIKU-

White Russian packed in vape,
The pain is melting away.
Mint Chocolate Chip makes it all the better.


----------



## manlookingj (Jan 22, 2010)

well I just got done playin around with my keyboard and these words are just something I kind of came up with, but I like, that fits what I was playing. Thanks RIU

Sorry if it sounds depressing, always turns out that way. its a happy tune though, so...


You tear me up inside,
so set down, shut up. And just enjoy the ride.
So do you wanna hear what I've been thru
Or do you want to look at who your lieing too.
Everything is gone
everything is wrong
everyone is blind
everything is fine. everything is fine.
once upon a time
there was a little girl that took me for a ride
does it heal over time?
set down, shut up, and just enjoy the ride.
everything is gone
everything is wrong
everyone is blind
everything is fine. Everything is fine.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 22, 2010)

love this thread...


----------



## Steadmanclan (Jan 22, 2010)

MacGuyver4.2.0 said:


> A HAIKU-
> 
> White Russian packed in vape,
> The pain is melting away.
> Mint Chocolate Chip makes it all the better.


a haiku is 5-7-5
yours is 7-7-9
not a haiku, but true nonetheless


----------



## Dais (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi NG, some good poems in here!

Thought I would share one as well, 



The Leaden-Eyed
Let not young souls be smothered out before
They do quaint deeds and fully flaunt their pride.
It is the world's one crime its babes grow dull,
Its poor are ox-like, limp and leaden-eyed.

Not that they starve, but starve so dreamlessly;
Not that they sow, but that they seldom reap;
Not that they serve, but have no gods to serve;
Not that they die, but that they die like sheep.
-- Vachel Lindsay



Crushed by financial worry and in failing health from his six-month road trip, Lindsay sank into depression, and on December 5, 1931, Lindsay committed suicide by drinking a bottle of Lysol.His last words were, 

"They tried to get me - I got them first!"


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks guys! I tried to give you all rep but I'm using my iPhone so it may come up as blank in your control panel. I enjoy reading everybody's poetry. There is a great mix here now, happy, funny, sad, ect. Keep them coming! Thanks again everyone


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 2, 2011)

Found some random notes I made:
"The beauty of the American dream is you can go to sleep and just forget about it for a little bit."

We are surrounded by propaganda and lies, the truth is encompassing love that drives all creation. *Fret no longer all is how it should be from the source of peace and emptiness. Release all your pain and surrender to the love.

Silence is the source of all sound.
Emptiness is the source of silence.
Be still and awaken

Life is suffering
One must suffer and die completely*
Our common fate becomes a binding force that can only be transcended through love.

Become the warm bright center of the universe, radiating beauty and truth.

The sacred stillness can be found in all that is bound by time. Be still and you will know this truth.

Change is the only constant, embrace the flow of grace.

We live by faith and grace alone, any man unaware of this fact is both a fool and a coward.

Birth, re-birth, and endless rounds of procreation.

The further I look within to reveal truth the more delusion and ignorance I become aware of.


----------

